# GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€



## BigSmoke24 (11. September 2012)

*GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Hallo liebes Forum. ^^

Ich bins mal wieder, mein Budget hat sich etwas erhöht, die alte Konfig vom PC hab Ich verloren und mir schwebt schon ziemlich lang der Gedanke im Kopf herum, mir ein Laptop zu kaufen.

Warum Ich einen Laptop will ist eig. ganz einfach erklärt:

1. Mobilität (Ich kanns zu meinem Besten Kumpel mitnehmen)

Bei 2. würd Ich recht annehmbare Leistung sagen, aber Ich weiß nicht was man für 1350€ so bekommt.

Nachteile:

1.Sehr, sehr großer Leistungsunterschied.

2. Oft zu warm.

3.Kürzere Lebenszeit (?)

4. Gamer-Notebooks nicht sehr mobil und schwer.

Argumente für den PC lauten wie folgt:

1. Leistung (so richtige Gamer-PCs sollen ja richtige Kracher sein, soweit Ichs bis jetzt gesehen habe)
2. Mit einem guten Budget, fast alle Spiele mit allen Mods auf Hoch/Ultra möglich
3. Längere Lebensdauer^^

Nachteile:

1. Nicht mobil (Das wäre der einzige und der wichtigste Nachteile)


Falls ihr noch etwas hinzuzufügen habt, dann könnt Ihr das gerne tun 

Was würdet Ihr mir empfehlen?

Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter -.-

Und Ich kann wahrscheinlich heute nicht mehr auf eure Beiträge antworten, da Ich jetzt an meine PS3 gehe und da hab Ich Probleme mit dem Forum, also höchstwahrscheinlich morgen, vielleicht schau Ich später über den PC nochmal rein^^

Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus.


€: Der Thread-Titel wurde geändert, das heißt mein Eröffnungspost ist nicht mehr aktuell, bitte erst einlesen^^


----------



## Rosigatton (11. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Moin BigSmoke24,

für das Budget bekommst du nen richtig geilen PC. Also, ich bin definitiv für nen Knecht  .

Guck Dir mal diese Bestückung an  : Arctic White Bitfenix Prodigy Build

Grüße aussem Pott
Rosigatton


----------



## der_knoben (11. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

SChwierig zu sagen, was für dich besser ist.

Wenn du viel unterwegs bist, dann ist der Laptop natürlich wesentlich besser. Wie oft zockst du denn bei deinem Kumpel?

Nen Kumpel hatte auch nen Laptop gekauft, weil er unter der Woche und am We in unterschiedlichen Städten ist, Student halt. Hat dafür natürlich auch ne Stange Geld hingelegt.

Leistungsmäßig ist ein Laptop natürlich nicht mit einem PC zu vergleichen.


----------



## Verminaard (11. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Wenn du nicht unbedingt darauf angewiesen bist, deinen Rechenknecht mitnehmen zu muessen, wuerde ich jederzeit einen PC vorziehen.
Ich selbst hatte mir nen Laptop zugelegt. Grund war viel Auswaertsarbeit.
Aber den PC kann der einfach nicht ersetzten.
PC kam dann auch ins Haus.
Einen Punkt hast du bei den PC's vergessen: Aufruestbarkeit.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (11. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Dann halt ein PC 

Kann mir jemand einen schlechten Laptop, wo CS:S draufläuft suchen und mit dem Restgeld eine PC-Konfig zusammenstellen mit folgenden Sachen:

PC-Komponenten

Soundkarte

Gute 5.1 Lautsprecher

Gute Gaming-Headsets/Kopfhörer

und mit einem guten und langem HDMI-Kabel drin.

Bin wieder an der PS3, falls Ich ein paar Antworten wieder via PS3 sehe, schaue Ich vllt. nochmal mitm PC rein


----------



## Th3 GhOst (11. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Wenn du n Gamer Notebook haben möchtest dann kann ich dir die von MYSN ans Herz legen.
Habe selber einen neben nem Rechner hier leigen (P501).
Von der Leistung her kann ich alles zocken was ich hier liegen habe.

www.mysn.de

Kannst dich ja mal umschauen.
Für dein Budget bekommste da schon was gutes.

gruß
Micha


----------



## BigSmoke24 (11. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*



Th3 GhOst schrieb:


> Wenn du n Gamer Notebook haben möchtest dann kann ich dir die von MYSN ans Herz legen.
> Habe selber einen neben nem Rechner hier leigen (P501).
> Von der Leistung her kann ich alles zocken was ich hier liegen habe.
> 
> ...



Hey Ghost 

Ich schau es mir mal durch, aber Ich denke dass meine Entscheidung bei der über deinem Post bleiben wird.

Weil Ich Notebooks mit nem i7-3610QM und ner GTX675M für bis zu 1500€ gesehen hab. Bei nem Angebot mit meinem  früheren Budget hab Ich die gleiche Konfi für 1100€ bekommen. Deswegen lohnt es sich meiner Meinung nach nicht.


----------



## Th3 GhOst (11. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Jo ist ja kein Problem ^^
Aber für das Budget bekommste auch n super rechner zusammen.

gruß
Micha


----------



## BigSmoke24 (11. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*



Th3 GhOst schrieb:


> Jo ist ja kein Problem ^^
> Aber für das Budget bekommste auch n super rechner zusammen.
> 
> gruß
> Micha


 

Joo, danke nochma 

Ich werd erstmal warten bis mir wer nen Rechner zusammenstellen kann^^


€: Allerdings hab Ich noch vor meine PS3 zu verkaufen, hätte dann insgesamt 1600€, gäbe es dann irgendwas gutes im Gaming-Notebook Bereich was mir jemand empfehlen könnte, oder ne PC-Zusammenstellung?

Oder kann mir jemand von beidem ein Beispiel geben und ich schau mir beide an? Wäre sehr sehr nett.


€ 2: Oder für 1100€ die Zusammenstellung die Ich schon vorher mit euch (oder mit einigen von euch) zusammengestellt hatte:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p700580_Microlab-Aktivbox-SOLO6C-2-0-Holz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...arte-Xonar-DX-XD-Low-Profile-7-1-PCIe-x1.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...50-X-Edition-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-quiet--Pure-Power-CM-Modular-80--Bronze.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...nce-LP-Black-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Z77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...I-Stecker-auf-19pol-HDMI-Stecker-Schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p809693_Thermalright-HR-02-Macho-Rev-A--BW-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-HD103SJ-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tel-Core-i5-3570K-4x-3-40GHz-So-1155-BOX.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ard-Pro-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ronics-GH24NS90-SATA-DVD-Brenner-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/info_center.php/icID/21


Und für die restlichen 500€ ein Laptop der Spiele wie GTA IV und/oder BF:BC 2/BF3 und/oder MW2/MW3 auf niedrig/mittel/hoch schafft, die Auflösung kann auch auf 640x480 sein, dass macht mir nichts aus^^


----------



## BigSmoke24 (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Und noch etwas zur Konfig:

1. Sollte Ich eher eine HD7950/7970 oder eine 670/680 nehmen?

Mir wäre Nvidia lieber, da mehrere Spiele und vorallem zwei meiner Lieblingsspiele (GTA IV und BF3) auf Nvidia optimiert sind, soweit ich weiß.

Was sagt ihr?

2. Habt ihr sonst was zu bemängeln?

Für den Laptop hab Ich nen Thread in der Notebook-Abteilung geöffnet^^



€: Hab die Konfig mal etwas überarbeitet, wie findet ihr diese hier?

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...nce-LP-Black-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Z77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...I-Stecker-auf-19pol-HDMI-Stecker-Schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p809693_Thermalright-HR-02-Macho-Rev-A--BW-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-HD103SJ-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-3Gb-s.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tel-Core-i5-3570K-4x-3-40GHz-So-1155-BOX.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ronics-GH24NS90-SATA-DVD-Brenner-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...e-GTX-670-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...s-Window-Big-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html (jaja, ich weiß, ist zu groß, sieht aber geil aus^^)

http://www.mindfactory.de/info_center.php/icID/21

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...--Straight-Power-E9-Non-Modular-80--Gold.html


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Bei manchen Gehäusen macht die Kombination Asrock Z77 Pro3 + Thermalright Macho HR02 Probleme, weil dann kein Hecklüfter mehr passt. Beim Bitfenix Colossus dürfte es da aber keine Probleme geben, glaube ich 

Wenn Du in einem Big Tower ordentliches Kabelmanagment machen willst, würde ich Verlängerungskabel dazu kaufen:

Nanoxia 8-Pin EPS Verlängerung - 30 cm - Hardware, Notebooks
NZXT ATX 24-Pin Verlängerung 25cm, black HSG - sleeved black


----------



## Rosigatton (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Gute Zusammenstellung . Wenn Du den Colossus willst, dann kaufe den . MB würde ich persönlich eher zu Gigabyte greifen. Korrekte ATX-Maße und lauwarme Spawas.

Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn die Farbe nicht gefällt : Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Gruß


----------



## BigSmoke24 (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Die Farbe ist für mich unwichtig^^

Also geht der Kühler so in Ordnung?
Was bringt Kabelmanagement und wozu diese Kabel?

Naja, hier nochmal die komplette Konfig:

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

BitFenix Colossus Window Big Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

430 Watt be quiet! Pure Power CM Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware, Notebooks

Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Komplettsystem Montage & Test -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center

1.104,31€ 

Wieviele FPS brauch Ich damit in BF3 Ultra in FullHD mit dem FXAA-Injector im Multiplayer erwarten?
Wieviele FPS bei GTA IV auf Hoch in FullHD mit dem iCEnhancer 2.1 und sonstigen Grafik/Texturmods?

Brauche Ich extra noch Gehäuselüfter?

Noch etwas zu bemängeln?


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*



BigSmoke24 schrieb:


> Also geht der Kühler so in Ordnung?
> Was bringt Kabelmanagement und wozu diese Kabel?



Der Kühler ist gut  Kabelmanagment bedeutet, dass die Kabel hinter dem Mainboard-Tray verlegt werden, so dass es im Gehäuse aufgeräumter aussieht und der Airflow etwas besser ist:

Kabelmanagment: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...picture325306-kabelmanagement-vorderseite.jpg

kein Kabelmanagment: http://www.ocki78.de/bilder/ockis_pc/ockis_pc01.JPG 

Beim Colossus sind bereits 2 Riesenlüfter dabei, ob die leise sind:


----------



## Rosigatton (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Kabelmanagement ist gut für ein aufgeräumtes Gehäuse. So viele Kabel wie möglich verschwinden hinterm Mainboardtray. Gut für den Airflow und sieht gut aus. Die Verlängerungen könntest Du brauchen, weil in einem Big-Tower die Netzteilkabel schon mal zu kurz sind, um sie vernünftig zu verlegen. 

Bei dem Budget könntest Du auch dieses NT nehmen : 480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware, .

Das von Dir gewählte ist auch gut, aber das E9 noch besser .

Der Kühler geht in Ordnung . Keine SSD?


----------



## Adi1 (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Bei MF ist im Case nur ein Lüfter.


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Bei MF ist im Case nur ein Lüfter.



Dann ist das falsch auf der mindfactory Seite : BitFenix Colossus: Kolossaler Bigtower - Zweimal 230mm fr ordentlich Luftschub (4/6)


----------



## facehugger (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Beim NT würde ich eher zu diesen greifen:


be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.3 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
passen besser zu deiner restlichen HW Mit der GTX670 bist du schon gut bedient:


Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 660 Ti (Anhang 11) - ComputerBase
Gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

BitFenix.com » Products » Chassis » Colossus Window

Hier ist auch nur der 230mm Frontluffi angegeben. Also noch nen 140mm für die Rückseite mitbestellen .


----------



## facehugger (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> BitFenix.com » Products » Chassis » Colossus Window
> 
> Hier ist auch nur der 230mm Frontluffi angegeben. Also noch nen 140mm für die Rückseite mitbestellen .


Am besten gleich diesen:


BitFenix Spectre Pro LED schwarz/rot 140mm (BFF-LPRO-14025R-RP) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
passt wie die Faust aufs Auge

Gruß


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Wenn man unter "gallery" die Bilder auf der Homepage anklickt, sind auch immer 2 Lüfter abgebildet 

Ich würde den Spectre ohne Pro nehmen, der ist leiser: http://geizhals.at/de/648454


----------



## Rosigatton (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Das habe ich auch schon öfter gelesen, das die Spectre ohne Pro leiser sein sollen .

Ist doch bei vielen Gehäusen so´n Heckmeck, wieviele Lüfter nun verbaut sind. Oft unterschiedliche Angaben. Denke da ans Shinobi z.B. .


----------



## Adi1 (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Bitfenix ist doch im Supportforum vertreten, da könnte man mal nachfragen, wieviele Lüfter da drin sind.


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

 Bei jedem Review sind 2 Lüfter drin, und auch auf der Homepage steht das richtig, denn sonst müsste hinter dem 230mm Lüfter "optional" stehen, was es aber nicht tut.

Also nicht den Meister anzweifeln  Sondern an ihn glauben


----------



## Adi1 (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*



Softy schrieb:


> Bei jedem Review sind 2 Lüfter drin, und auch auf der Homepage steht das richtig, denn sonst müsste hinter dem 230mm Lüfter "optional" stehen, was es aber nicht tut.
> 
> Also nicht den Meister anzweifeln  Sondern an ihn glauben


 
Jawoll Chef


----------



## Rosigatton (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Verzeihung Meister


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Jawoll Chef





Rosigatton schrieb:


> Verzeihung Meister


----------



## BigSmoke24 (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Brauch Ich jetzt einen extra-Lüfter fürs Gehäuse oder nicht?

Und wenn Ich das 480W und eins von diesen Verlängerungskabel (welches?) mitbestellen würde, wird dann alles so ordentlich zusammengebaut?


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Nein, Du brauchst keinen extra Lüfter, schaden tut aber ein 140mm Lüfter im Heck nicht 

Ach Du lässt es zusammenbauen? Dann kannst Du das Verlängerungskabel weglassen, ich denke nicht, dass die Schrauber da Wert auf perfektes Kabelmanagment legen. Da wird einfach alles angeschlossen und ggf. mit Kabelbinder die  Kabel zusammengebunden.


----------



## Rosigatton (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Brauchst keinen extra Luffi. Falschmeldung meinerseits, habe das auf der Bitfenixseite mißverstanden .

Bei dem Preis sollte MF das ordentlich zusammenbauen .


----------



## BigSmoke24 (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Wie ist die Konfig nun?

Muss ich etwas dazuschreiben, wie der 140mm Lüfter eingebaut werden soll?

Brauch Ich sonst nochwas?

Empfehlt ihr mir ein 2.0, 2.1 oder 5.1 Soundsystem?

Welches Modell?


8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,

BitFenix Colossus Venom Window Big Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

BitFenix Spectre 140mm Lüfter Red LED - black - Hardware, Notebooks

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

10.00m HDMI1.4 Anschlusskabel High-Speed mit Ethernet 19pol HDMI Stecker

Asus Soundkarte Xonar DX/XD Low Profile 7.1 PCIe x1 - Hardware, Notebooks


----------



## soth (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Wofür die Xonar DX, eine DG(X) reicht vollkommen aus!? Und wie ist dein Budget für die Lautsprecher?

Ich würde ein gutes 2.0 oder 2.1 System einem schlechten 5.1 System vorziehen...


----------



## BigSmoke24 (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*



soth schrieb:


> Wofür die Xonar DX, eine DG(X) reicht vollkommen aus!? Und wie ist dein Budget für die Lautsprecher?
> 
> Ich würde ein gutes 2.0 oder 2.1 System einem schlechten 5.1 System vorziehen...


 
Naja die paar Euro mehr bei der Soundkarte find ich nicht so schlimm wenn se besser ist.

Das Budget?

hm...

ca. 100€


----------



## Adi1 (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Den 140er Lüfter kannst Du wieder raus nehmen.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Ok. 

Kann mir jemand ein Soundsystem vorschlagen? Wie gesagt hab dafür ca. 100€


----------



## Rosigatton (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Concept B 20 - Lautsprecher Teufel


----------



## soth (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Du könntest dir mal das Microlab SOLO 6C 2.0 System Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und das Edifier C3, 2.1 System (SPK-EF-C3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland anschauen/Probe hören... 

Dazu noch die DGX statt der DX und du bist wieder ungefähr im Preisrahmen  Einen Unterschied wirst du bei so günstigen Boxen sowieso nicht heraus hören können.

EDIT: Schau auch erst einmal, ob du die Boxen überhaupt stellen kannst, klein sind die nämlich beide nicht!


----------



## BigSmoke24 (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Meine Vorstellung von gutem Sound ist eigentlich, sehr gute 2.0er und ein gutes Headset, weil ich den Sound beim Gamen mit Headset/Kopfhörer was auch immer am besten finde, wollte ich eigentlich sowas.

Kann mir jemand sowas empfehlen?

Weil Ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, dass solche Boxen für Kopfhörer geeignet sind?

oder sind gute 2.1 /5.1 Lautsprecher besser für das "mittendrin"-gefühl?
was meint ihr?


----------



## Rosigatton (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Bin völlig Deiner Meinung. Sehr gute 2.0 . Das wird mit 100,- Euro aber nix 

Such Dir was aus : http://www.thomann.de/de/cat_PG_3.html?gf=aktive_nahfeldmonitore&oa=prd

Dynaudio, Genelec, KRK etc. Gibt da schon leckere Sachen .


----------



## BigSmoke24 (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Bin völlig Deiner Meinung. Sehr gute 2.0 . Das wird mit 100,- Euro aber nix


 
:/

Dann mittelmäßige? 

Empfehlung?


----------



## Rosigatton (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Für das Geld sahen die von Soth empfohlenen Microlab doch sehr gut aus .


----------



## soth (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Für 2.0, bzw 2.1 siehe oben....

Sehr gut ? Da musst du aber mal sagen, was du für sehr gut hältst...
Für mein Empfinden von sehr gut musst du noch einige gelbe, bzw. violette Scheine drauflegen


Von einem Kopfhörer war bisher aber nie die Rede  Mit einer Budgetangabe kann man aber auch hiermit dienen...


----------



## Softy (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Ein gutes Soundsystem hast du locker 5-10 Jahre, denn das wird ja nicht schlechter 

Daher würde ich mir sowas hier gönnen: Edifier S530D Gaming 2.1 System 

Auf 5 Jahre gerechnet kostet Dich das Soundsystem lausige 11 Cent pro Tag


----------



## soth (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Oder er kauft sich gleich ein richtiges 2.1 System: Blue Sky EXO2


----------



## BigSmoke24 (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Das mit dem extra Sound-Zeugs werd Ich wohl vorerst lassen müssen 

Ich bestell jetzt nur die  Rechnerteile und wenn Ich dann etwas mehr Geld für die  Soundkulisse übrig hab, sind diese Teile dran


----------



## soth (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Ja, dann kannst du den Thread zum gegebenen Zeitpunkt ja wiederbeleben


----------



## BigSmoke24 (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Wird gemacht 

Danke für all eure Hilfe.

Hier nochmal die finale Konfig (bestelle in ca. 2 Wochen)

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,



http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...s-Window-Big-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Z77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-quiet--Pure-Power-CM-Modular-80--Bronze.html

Ein paar Fragen habe Ich noch:

Passen alle Teile zusammen?

1. Warum geht das ASRock Z77 Pro3 nicht mit dieser Konfig? Ihr habt ja  gesagt es macht Probleme, aber wie und warum genau?

Meine 2. und dritte Frage habe Ich schon gestellt, da Ich keine Antwort gekrigt oder sie einfach überlesen hab, hier nochmal:

Wieviele FPS bekomm Ich bei BF3 in FullHD auf Ultra mit dem FXAA-Injector?
Wieviele FPS in GTA IV in FullHD alles Hoch mit dem iCEnhancer 2.1 und anderen Textur-/Grafikmods?
Laufen damit alle NFS und CoD-Teile?

Noch etwas, was Ihr an der Konfig zu bemängeln habt?


----------



## Rosigatton (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Wir haben nicht gesagt, das es Probleme mit dem Asrock Z77 Pro 3 gibt, sondern geben "könnte" . Die Asrock Z77 Pro 3/4 werden als ATX-Format verkauft, sind aber etwas schmaler, wodurch der CPU-Sockel ein bißchen näher an der Rückwand sitzt. Deshalb musste vor ein paar Tagen Jemand aus dem Forum den rückseitigen Lüfter von aussen montieren, weil sonst der Macho nicht gepasst hätte .


----------



## BigSmoke24 (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Ok^^

Dann bleibt die Konfig so 

Kann mir bitte jemand etwas zu den Spielen sagen oder mir ne Benchmarkliste oder ne Seite mit den Benchmarks schicken?


----------



## soth (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Z.B.:
Test der Geforce GTX 660 Ti: Gelungener Konter zur Radeon HD 7950?
Komponenten Grafikkarten Testberichte & Kaufberatung - Tom's Hardware
Artikel: Grafikkarten - ComputerBase
Grafikkarten
Tests zu allen Grafikkarten von AMD und NVIDIA mit Benchmarks


----------



## BigSmoke24 (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Das sieht doch prima aus, aber zu der Leistung eines Spieles zählen ja auch RAM und Prozzi, wie soll ich das jetzt rauskriegen obs rund läuft oder nicht?

Danke für die Seiten


----------



## soth (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Der Prozessor den du hast/kaufen willst, ist einer der besten Prozessoren für Spiele, die derzeitig erhältlich sind, da musst du dir absolut keine Sorgen machen.... 
Test: Intel


----------



## BigSmoke24 (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Cool 
Danke


----------



## Th3 GhOst (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Hab hier mal ein paar eindrücke für dich wie der rechner dann aussieht ^^
Den hab ich am montag für n Kollegen schnell mal zusammen geschustert...
Verbaut wurde das Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H und eine EVGA GTX 660 TI.
Rest ist mit deinem fast gleich.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kleiner vergleich der Kühler ;P




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und alles fertig...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im 3D Mark 11 Test hat der Rechner 7818 erreicht.
Also ne Top leistung.

gruß
Micha


----------



## Rosigatton (12. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

@ Micha

Saubere Arbeit . Willst Du nicht mitmachen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html ?

Gruß Rosi


----------



## BigSmoke24 (13. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Ohh, Hey Leute.

Mir ist noch etwas eingefallen, Ich brauche noch ein Wireless-Gamepad für den PC und einen PC-Monitor (die 27 Zöller von Asus fand Ich schon immer geil^^)

Dafür muss natürlich die Konfig geändert werden (Das Case kann nun gegen die billigste Variante getauscht werden, also nicht so hässlich mit Lüftern drin und dass alles reinpasst^^)

Hier nochmal die Konfig 

2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

1000GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 3Gb/s

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

430 Watt be quiet! Pure Power CM Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware, Notebooks

Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

BitFenix Colossus Window Big Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

Komplettsystem Montage & Test -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center

1.099,07€

Also wie gesagt, Ich brauch diese Sachen noch^^

Es wäre nett wenn Ihr die Konfig anpassen und die beiden Sachen noch mit reinbekommen könntet, aber der Preis sollte dennoch bei 1100€ inkl. Einbau bleiben^^


----------



## Jeanboy (13. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Bau den selbst zusammen, so sparste am meisten Geld 

Oder halt am Gehäuse + MB sparen...


----------



## BigSmoke24 (13. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Danke für die Hilfe Jeanboy -.-

Ich denke es sollte mittlerweile klar sein, dass ich den NICHT selber zusammenbauen will.

Für die restlichen Einsparungen um den Monitor und das Gamepad noch mit reinzubekommen, hab Ich den Post über deinem geschrieben^^

Bin jetzt ma an der PS3, das heißt ich kann erstmal nicht antworten, also werde Ich auf alles später oder morgen antworten


----------



## soth (13. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Hier mal ein paar 23" und 24"er: Vergleich 

Als 27"er empfehle ich mal stellvertretend für Softy den ASUS VG278H, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BigSmoke24 (13. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Der 27 Zöller sieht ja mal sehr nice aus^^

Was ist jetzt mit einem Gamepad? Kann mir jemand da was empfehlen?

Den 27 Zöller hatte Ich auch schon vorher im Blick aber Ich wusste nie wie Ich das alles in die Konfig einbauen soll, was ich ändern/beachten muss.

Kann die Konfig für mich jemand mit dem 27" Asus und nem gutem Gamepad überarbeiten?

€: Was denkt ihr sind 27" zu groß? Sollte ich eher 24" nehmen oder passt das so? Arbeite momentan (eig. schon immer) mit 18" denkt ihr nicht, dass dann 27" etwas zu viel sind? Ich könnte den PC auch an meinen Fernseher anschließen, der hat FullHD, der Bildschirm nur 1024x768


----------



## soth (13. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Ich verwende meinen XBox Controller mit Kabel..., für die Funkcontroller gibt es aber so etwas Microsoft Xbox 360 Wireless Adapter für Windows, USB (PC/Xbox 360) (9Z2-00002) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Ob das was taugt

An der Config musst du wegen dem 27"er übrigens nichts ändern, außer du möchtest in 3D Spielen...


----------



## Softy (13. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*



BigSmoke24 schrieb:


> €: Was denkt ihr sind 27" zu groß? Sollte ich eher 24" nehmen oder passt das so? Arbeite momentan (eig. schon immer) mit 18" denkt ihr nicht, dass dann 27" etwas zu viel sind? Ich könnte den PC auch an meinen Fernseher anschließen, der hat FullHD, der Bildschirm nur 1024x768



Kommt drauf an, wie weit Du vom Schirm wegsitzt, so 1 Meter sollten es schon sein für 27", mindestens 80-90cm.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (13. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Ich denke dann wird es wohl  zu groß für mich sein^^

@soth

Mit dem Konfig ändern war gemeint, dass die geändert werden soll, dass Ich mir noch Bildschirm und Gamepad leisten kann.

Welchen 24 Zöller sollte Ich nehmen? Hat jemand ne Empfehlung für ein gutes Headset, welches auch bei MF erhältlich ist? Will möglichst alles zusammen bestellen^^

Für den Controller schaue Ich erstmal wie Ich mit meinem PS3 Controler zurecht komme^^


----------



## Softy (13. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Der hier ist gut: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Oder der hier: LG Electronics Flatron IPS235P, 23"

Für das gehobenere Budget: BenQ XL2420T, 24" (9H.L7PLB.QBE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## soth (13. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Achso 

Beim Monitor, wäre der Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland noch eine Alternative

Headset würd ich mir persönlich nicht kaufen, lieber einen günstigen Stereokopfhörer + Ansteckmikrofon/Tischmikrofon


----------



## BigSmoke24 (13. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Dann halt Kopfhörer und nen Ansteckmikro, kann mir da jemand was von MF empfehlen?

Und für welchen Monitor sollte Ich mich entscheiden?

Bin dann mal weg, bis morgen^^


----------



## Softy (13. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Kopfhörer könntest Du hier (versandkostenfrei) kaufen: Superlux Hd681 Kopfhrer Steckt so ziemlich jedes Headset bis 100€ locker in die Tasche


----------



## BigSmoke24 (14. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Ok. Hab auch öfters gelesen, dass die empfohlen werden^^

Für welchen Monitor sollte Ich mich nun entscheiden? Und welches Ansteckmikro?

Und kann dann jemand bitte, bitte die Sachen vernünftig in die Konfig unterbringen, wenn alles ausgewählt ist?

Ich lösche wahrscheinlich die falschen Sachen von der Konfig oder spare an falschen Ecken..


----------



## Th3 GhOst (14. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Der Benq Bildschrim ist Top schon öfters empfohlen bekommen und bin auch fast dabei mir den zu holen.
Das nette wie ich finde ist ja das man den TFT nach oben schieben kann und
somit eine perfeke position finden kann für einen persönlich.
Dazu kommen natürlich auch die guten Werte des TFT's.
Damit aber auch etwas teurer.

gruß
Micha


----------



## soth (14. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Du bewirbst jetzt beim BenQ nicht wirklich die Höhenverstellbarkeit oder ?  Das können die LGs und der Dell auch....   (Sorry, ist natürlich nicht böse gemeint, aber das musste sein)

Dein Budget liegt doch noch bei 1350€, oder nicht!? Dann pack einfach den Dell oder den LG oder den Asus in die Zusammenstellung und kauf dir den Superlux + Asus Xonar DGX 5.1 PCIe - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von Mindfactory.de (wenn dir eine Raumklangsimulation wichtig ist) und dazu ein Ansteckmikrofon, ala Zalman


----------



## BigSmoke24 (14. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Ohh das hab ich vergessen zu erwähnen, mein Budget liegt bei 1100€ inkl. Einbau, deswegen wollte ich auch eine korrekte Anpassung des Budgets 

Kann jemand den Asus die Xonar DGX und das Ansteckmikro in die Konfig einbauen, dass es insgesamt 1100€ inkl. Einbau kostet?


----------



## Softy (14. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Dann müsstest Du Abstriche bei der Grafikkarte (GTX660Ti oder HD7950 / HD7870) oder auf's Übertakten verzichten (i5-3450 + Asrock B75 Pro3 + boxed Kühler oder EKL Alpenföhn Sella).


Oder Du rüstest die Soundkarte später mal nach, wenn wieder Geld im Sparschwein ist


----------



## soth (14. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Kannst du nicht vielleicht doch selbst zusammen bauen, kennst jemand der dir das machen kann, oder wohnt vielleicht  hier  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html  jemand in deiner Nähe?

EDIT: softy, der Monitor muss auch noch in die 1100€ rein


----------



## Th3 GhOst (14. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Ah ok hab mir die anderen net angeschaut ^^"
Aber für mich wäre das auch ein Kaufkriterium.
Wenn ich mir dann so den Dell anschaue ist der sogar interessater als der Benq. 
Schon allein vom Preis her.

Aber was anderes ^^...
Würde da Softy zustimmen.
Die Soundkarte kannst du immer noch nachrüsten. 
Vllt reicht dir ja die Onboard Soundkarte sogar.
Soth hat da auch recht. Du würdest einiges Sparen wenn es da einen gibt der dir das macht.

gruß
Micha

EDIT:
Also mit Bildschrim, Zusammenbau und ein Günstigeres Gehäuse (vllt als alternative zum Sparen) bist du über deinem Budget.
Hier mal deine Konfig mit dem anderen Tower: 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22069a58818caf2f614e7257193236df689f1582097c8
Sparen kannst du nur noch mit ner anderen GraKa oder noch bissel Geld zusammen kratzen.


----------



## soth (14. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Mann könnte um den Preis noch zu drücken dann eine HD7950 einbauen, z.B.: 
3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) oder 3072MB Asus Radeon HD 7950 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail), dann würde die DGX und der Superlux auch noch ins Budget passen!

@*Th3 GhOst*
Ja, sowohl der Dell, als auch der LG sind für den Preis absolut topp und auch Spieletauglich, bei allen Vorteilen eines IPS-Panels. (Dafür sind es keine 120Hz Monitore)


----------



## BigSmoke24 (14. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Naja, Ich denke die Konfig ohne Monitor passt so, den Kauf ich mir dann halt irgendwann mal nach, ist nicht sehr wichtig, mit dem komm ich auch aus^^

Wir wollen  die schöne Zusammenstellung doch nicht versauen^^


€:

Ich poste lieber nochmal meine aktuelle Konfig um sicher zu gehen (es werden sich wieder manche über 4GB VRAM aufregen, aber in Zukunft will Ich BF4 und GTA V modden und auch downsampling betreiben, deswegen sind mir 4GB lieber^^)

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Z77-So-1155-Dual-Channel-DDR3-ATX-Retail.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p809693_Thermalright-HR-02-Macho-Rev-A--BW-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...tel-Core-i5-3570K-4x-3-40GHz-So-1155-BOX.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...ronics-GH24NS90-SATA-DVD-Brenner-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...USB-3-0-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...t--Straight-Power-E9-CM-Modular-80--Gold.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...nce-LP-Black-DDR3-1600-DIMM-CL9-Dual-Kit.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...uperclocked--Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...500DM003-64MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-6Gb-s.html

http://www.mindfactory.de/info_center.php/icID/21

Passt alles zusammen?

1.102,70€


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Vielleicht ist es nervig, dass Ich die Konfig so oft verändere oder mich jetzt für 4GB VRAM entschieden habe, Ich lese ja auch oft, dass vielen Leuten von 4GB VRAM Karten abgeraten wird, da sie lauter sind oder so viel Speicher nicht nötig ist, aber so fühl ich mich sicherer und bin auch bereit für GTA V, Battlefield 4 und MoH


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Dann nimm die 4GB-Variante, wenn Du auch an den kritischen Tagen ein sicheres Gefühl haben willst  

Allerdings würde ich die hier kaufen: ASUS GTX670-DC2-4GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0340-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Naja.. es gibt nur diese 4GB Variante bei MF, was sollte ich tun?


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Die Grafikkarte woanders bestellen?


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Geht schlecht wenn man nichts selber bauen will -.-


----------



## soth (15. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Eine Grafikkarte wirst du ja wohl noch selbst eingebaut bekommen...


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Wieso? Die können den Rechner ohne Grafikkarte zusammenbauen, und Du steckst dann die Grafikkarte rein. Fertig


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

welche Unterschiede gibts zw. meiner und der Asus 4GB Version?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Oder du schaust mal in die PCBauerHilfe Liste von dem Rosi aus dem Forum die können dir auch den kompletten PC zusammenbauen und zwar umsonst. (Vielleicht gibt es ja einen der bei dir in der Nähe wohnt)


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Ich hab da schon nachgeschaut in der Nähe von Hof gibts keinen


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Dann mach wie softy es gesagt hat eine Graka einzubauen ist nicht schwer, nur reinstecken drei Kabel dran und basta


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*



BigSmoke24 schrieb:


> welche Unterschiede gibts zw. meiner und der Asus 4GB Version?



Die ist leiser und kühler. Wenn die Lautstärke nicht so wichtig ist, kannst Du auch die von EVGA nehmen.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Kennt jemand vielleicht die Lautstärke einer Xbox360/PS3 und kann mir sagen ob der Rechner genau so laut wird oder lauter/leiser?

(wäre nützlich für mich^^)


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Alte oder neue XBox? (PS3)?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Die Lautstärke einer Xbox 360?

Störend laut, bei 6 Meter Sitzabstand.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Ich weiß dass die Konsolen laut sind (hab hier selber die alte 80GB PS3), Ich wollte nur einen Vergleich mit dem PC den Ich jetzt bekomme, also den den wir jetzt zusammengestellt haben, also die alte PS3 (FAT, 80GB) und die normale 360 also die alte^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*

Ich habe mich noch nicht im Thread eingelesen, aber mit 1350 Euro kannst du einen Silent-Rechner aufbauen, den nur Wasserkühlungs-Fetischisten hören dürften.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ich habe mich noch nicht im Thread eingelesen, aber mit 1350 Euro kannst du einen Silent-Rechner aufbauen, den nur Wasserkühlungs-Fetischisten hören dürften.



Der Titel ist leider nicht mehr aktuell, werde ihn jetzt ändern, das Budget liegt bei 1100€ inkl. Einbau. Vorschläge?


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Sind die Anforderungen und Wünsche denn gleich geblieben?

Selbst mit 1100 Euro inklusive Einbau lässt sich ein Traum-PC aufbauen.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Sind die Anforderungen und Wünsche denn gleich geblieben?
> 
> Selbst mit 1100 Euro inklusive Einbau lässt sich ein Traum-PC aufbauen.




Ich will damit halt in Zukunft noch GTA V,BF3,Crysis 3 und wenns raus ist MW4 spielen (kein Blops 2, ich steh nich auf Zukunft bei Cod^^)

Und alles soll mit Grafikmods und Texturmods bepackt werden^^

Das wären meine Anforderungen^^


----------



## DieMangoKiwi (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ist in den 1100 Euro nur der Rechner inbegriffen?


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



DieMangoKiwi schrieb:


> Ist in den 1100 Euro nur der Rechner inbegriffen?


 

Jop 
Rechner und Zusammenbau.

Monitor,Maus,Tastatur wird nicht benötigt nur der Rechner


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

das Teil kriegst garantiert viel leiser als ne alte XBOX, die Teile sind abartig laut


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ok^^

Passt die Konfig so oder wollt ihr mir was völlig anderes zusammenstellen? (Das mit den 4GB VRAM will Ich so das hatten wir ja schon geklärt  )

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

4096MB EVGA GeForce GTX 670 Superclocked+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

1500GB Seagate Barracuda ST1500DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s

Komplettsystem Montage & Test -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center

1.102,64€

Bin heute abend wieder da, fahre jetzt nach Bayreuth^^

Bis heute abend dann


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

1085,47,- Euro : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2208b8aa7c84c4db872fe76dbaf495fd5d7844c98953e  

Mein Zusammenstellung ist fast identisch . Kannst Du so kaufen  (Deine oder meine = egal )


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> 1085,47,- Euro : https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2208b8aa7c84c4db872fe76dbaf495fd5d7844c98953e
> 
> Mein Zusammenstellung ist fast identisch . Kannst Du so kaufen  (Deine oder meine = egal )


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## soth (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Rosi, da fehlt der Zusammenbau


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ist mir auch gerade eingefallen . Ähnliche Zusammenstellung über Geizhals bei Hardwareversand suchen . Die Zusammenstellung vom TE ist ja auch .


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ich brauch aber keine SSD^^ und bei HWV werden keine Kühler verbaut die OC ermöglichen also nee^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Eine SSD is so toll, wenn du einmal eine hattest willst du nie mehr ohne.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

ok^^

dann muss die konfig irgendwie anders um ca. 70€ gesenkt werden^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Mit ner 7950 anstatt 670.   Gigabyte Radeon HD 7950 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R795WF3-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## target2804 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Eine SSD ist kein MustHave. würde also lieber ne beseere graka nehmen, als für eine SSD einzusparen. da sie nicht 100% notwendig ist. außerdem kann man die ganz leicht nachrüsten und dann die systempartition auf ssd spielen. würde das lieber so machen. denn aus einer 7950 eine bessere graka zu machen, kostet mehr als eine SSD


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

ok^^

dann wird die SSD auch später nachgerüstet^^

Passt die Konfig?

1500GB Seagate Barracuda ST1500DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s

4096MB EVGA GeForce GTX 670 Superclocked+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

+ Einbau


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Nö, ne Karte mit 2 GB reicht, dazu is die EVGA recht laut.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

das hatten wir doch bereits geklärt und ich hatte bereits gesagt dass mir die lautstärke egal ist solange sie nicht lauter als ne ps3 oder xbox 360 wird


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Dann ist das ne  korrekte Zusammenstellung .


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Unter Volllast wird die lauter.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Hat der TE doch schon öfter geschrieben. Die Lautstärke ist kein Kriterium. Also passt´s .


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ok, hatte ich vergessen, dann genehmigt.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

mist GeForceLover jetzt hast du mich verunsichert^^

Aber bei kommenden Spielen wie GTA V,BF4 etc. wo Ich auch kräftig modden werde, werden 4GB VRAM doch nötig sein, oder?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Wenn du kräftig moddest, dann schon. Wobei dann auch 3 von der HD 7950 reichen


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

bei AMD ist meine Sorge, dass Spiele wie BF,GTA und viele mehr für nVidia besser angepasst sind?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ja, es läuft besser, aber das packt die HD 7950 auch ohne Probleme.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

warum wird dann die 670 öfter empfohlen als eine andere Karte?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Weil die 670 etwas mehr Power hat, dafür is die HD 7950 günstiger.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Der Preis ist doch nicht wichtig, da beide Karten ins Budget passen, gibts eine Möglichkeit die 4GB VRAM 670 irgendwie leise zu bekommen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

ASUS GTX670-DC2-4GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90YV0340-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Die is leise, aber teuer.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

die gibts leider nicht bei MF, kann mir jemand genau die gleiche Konfig bei einem der Shops zusammenstellen wo es die Asus 670 mit 4GB VRAM gibt??


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Dann bleibt nur die EVGA, weil sonst wird das Budget gesprengt (Alternate eben)


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

warum wird bei Alternate mein Budget gesprengt? Einfach die gleiche Konfig da hin?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Alternate hat Apothekenpreise, die sind deutlich teurer.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Gibts alle Teile und die Asus 4GB 670 auch bei nem anderen Onlineshop?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ja, aber dann wirds immer teurer.
Nimm dann die EVGA.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

BigSmoke24 schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts alle Teile und die Asus 4GB 670 auch bei nem anderen Onlineshop?




Ich denke nur bei Alternate.
Bestell alles bei MF. und die 4GB asus für 479 bei Alternate

Du kannst auch die XFX HD7970 Double Dissipation nehmen.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ich lass es einfach bei einer Karte die nicht 4GB VRAM hat, Ich denke so viel werde ich nicht brauchen(ich hoffs mal^^) und die Läutstärke erscheint mir jetzt doch wichtig, wenn Ich höre dass die Teile lauter als ne PS3 werden können 

Kann mir jemand ein System bis 1100€ inkl. Einbau zusammenstellen, welches leistungsstark und leise ist?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Du kannst alles übernehmen und nimmst ne 7970.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst alles übernehmen und nimmst ne 7970.




XFX HD7970 Double Dissipation 925M


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Oder die Gigabyte, die Asus...


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Mein neues läuft seit gestern unhörbar . Fractal R4, Asus 7950, 3570K, 1 TB HDD nach wahl, 8 GB RAM (Corsair/G.Skill), DVD-Brenner, BeQuiet E9 CM 480 Watt, Gigabyte MB Z77-D3H oder Z77X-D3H, Samsung SSD 128 GB. Sind so überschlagen = 1000,- Euro  .


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

welchen denn jetzt? 

7950 oder 7970? was sind die Unterschiede? Vor- und Nach- Teile?

Ist das Fractal R4 von Rosi zu empfehlen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Dann die Asus.
3072MB Asus Radeon HD 7970 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
3072MB Asus Radeon HD 7970 DirectCU II T Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Nää, die Asus taugt nix : Thermographie infrarouge: cartes graphiques - Comparatif : les Radeon HD 7970 et 7950 d'Asus, HIS, MSI, PowerColor, Sapphire et XFX - HardWare.fr


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Armer Rosi

Dann die Gigabyte


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Armer Rosi
> 
> Dann die Gigabyte





XFX
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...7970-double-dissipation-edition.html?start=16


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Momentan sieht die Konfig so aus: (Es fehlen: Graka und Zusammenbau, sollte Ich die Gehäuselüfter durch andere ersetzen? Was fehlt noch?)

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

1500GB Seagate Barracuda ST1500DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA 6Gb/s

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

Fractal Define R4 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

EKL Alpenföhn K2 - 120/140mm, für Sockel 775, 1155, 1156, 1366, (besser zum OCen  )

Welche Graka/Gehäuselüfter könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Die Gehäuselüfter kannste behalten, die sind ok.
Als Karte dann ne XFX HD 7970 oder ne Gigabyte.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

@ GeForce

Ich denke, Softy meinte die 7970. Ich habe die 7950 . 

@ BigSmoke

Das Gehäuse ist absolut  Gigabyte Windforce 7950 oder die Asus . Stimmt, die Gehäuselüfter sind spitze. Kann die auf 12 Volt auch nicht hören, nur die Luft spüren .


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> @ GeForce
> 
> Ich denke, Softy meinte die 7970. Ich habe die 7950 .
> 
> ...




Rosi es ging um 7970s, nicht um 7950s


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ja, aber die HD 7950 hat den gleichen Kühler.


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Rosi, vergiss das mit dem Link. Alles ist gut


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Als Karte dann ne XFX HD 7970 oder ne Gigabyte.

Bei beiden Marken gibts 1000 Varianten, kannst du mir einen Link mit der besten Variante der 7970 schicken?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, aber die HD 7950 hat den gleichen Kühler.




Achso. Ok.

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...25M-Dual-Fan-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html
die hier


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
3072MB XFX Radeon HD 7970 1000M Black Edition Dual Fan Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

 3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)
> 3072MB XFX Radeon HD 7970 1000M Black Edition Dual Fan Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16





die zweite ist ne GHz


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Die ham beide 1GHz Takt 
Und das is keine GHz, das is der normale Tahiti XT, nit der XT2


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Die ham beide 1GHz Takt
> Und das is keine GHz, das is der normale Tahiti XT, nit der XT2



Trotzdem mit Werks OC


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Was sind die Unterschiede? Welche ist die beste?

1. 3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)

2. 3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

3. 3072MB XFX Radeon HD 7970 1000M Black Edition Dual Fan Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

Kommt schon, auf eine werden wir uns doch einigen können^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

BigSmoke24 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sind die Unterschiede? Welche ist die beste?
> 
> 1. 3072MB Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Full Retail)
> 
> ...



die Dritte


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

ich888 schrieb:
			
		

> die Dritte




Unterschied : Kühlung


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Die sind alle gut, persönlich sagt mir die Sapphire am meisten zu. Hier ein Test dazu: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ll-beste-radeon-hd-7970-im-custom-design.html


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ich bin für die Gigabyte.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

Also jeder für eine andere


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Och, Gott -.-

3 verschiedene Meinungen...

Kommt schon


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Such dir einfach eine aus, die sind alle ziemlich gleich gut.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

BigSmoke24 schrieb:
			
		

> Och, Gott -.-
> 
> 3 verschiedene Meinungen...
> 
> Kommt schon




Softy sagt dass sie alle gut sind .
Also sind sie auch gut.
Entscheide selbst.


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Wirf eine Münze.

Kopf = Sapphire

Zahl = Gigabyte

Kante = XFX

Wenn die Münze nicht mehr zurückkommt ist das ein Zeichen Gottes und Du nimmst eine GTX 670


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Wirf eine Münze.
> 
> Kopf = Sapphire
> 
> ...




Softy du bist fies !


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

NImm die ddie dir am besten gefällt


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Nimm nen Würfel
1+2 Gigabyte
3+4 Sapphire
5+6 XFX
Wenn er nit zurückkommt die EVGA


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Nimm nen Würfel
> 1+2 Gigabyte
> 3+4 Sapphire
> 5+6 XFX
> Wenn er nit zurückkommt die EVGA



Wenn er niet zurückkommt die GT610 !


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

ach egal^^ ich nimm einfach die gigabyte


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Wenn er nit zurückkommt die EVGA



Ja, genau. Eine HD7970 von EVGA


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ne, dann die 670 von EVGA
Du solltest nit immer nur den letzten Post lesen


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ne, dann die 670 von EVGA
> Du solltest nit immer nur den letzten Post lesen


 
Ich hab alle Posts durchgelesen, nur gibts zw. Gigabyte und Sapphire 40€ Unterschied und da hab ich einfach die billigste genommen.

Was ist so schlimm an der Gigabyte?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Nix, die GB is gut

P.S.: Das mit dem letzten Post ging an Softy, ebenso die Erklärung mit der EVGA


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Nix, die GB is gut
> 
> P.S.: Das mit dem letzten Post ging an Softy


 
Achso, ok dann passt ja alles^^

Ich poste gleich nochmal die komplette Konfig um alles nochmal durch zu gehen


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



BigSmoke24 schrieb:


> Ich poste gleich nochmal die komplette Konfig um alles nochmal durch zu gehen



Gute Idee. Der Thread ist ja auch erst 175 Posts lang


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

Ziemlich lang für eine ZusammenstellungsKaufberatung.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

So hier die aktuelle Konfig:

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

Fractal Define R4 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

EKL Alpenföhn K2 - 120/140mm, für Sockel 775, 1155, 1156, 1366,

Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA

3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

Komplettsystem Montage & Test -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center

1.105, 02€

Irgendwelche Anmerkungen/Vorschläge?

Wie siehts mit Hitze und Lautstärke-entwicklung aus?

Wieviel FPS liefert der Rechner bei BF3 auf Ultra alles ON in FullHD mit dem FXAA-Injector im Multiplayer?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

Sieht sehr gut aus !


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Kaufen
Ich denke 60fps schafft der
Lautstärke: leise
Wird gut gekühlt


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Knecht.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Sieht sehr gut aus
Ist der FXAA-Injector nicht was fuer NvidiaKarten?
Stell im MP bitte auf High, du merkst kein Unterschied bis auf das die FPS sich verdoppeln


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Knecht.


 
Danke  Wird in 2 Wochen bestellt <3


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus
> Ist der FXAA-Injector nicht was fuer NvidiaKarten?
> Stell im MP bitte auf High, du merkst kein Unterschied is auf das die FPs sich verdoppeln



Aso, ok dann auf High^^

Ohh.. Mist, wusste ich nicht -.-


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

warum erst in 2 Wochen ?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



BigSmoke24 schrieb:


> Aso, ok dann auf High^^
> 
> Ohh.. Mist, wusste ich nicht -.-


 
Glaube das war so bin mir aber nicht so sicher


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



ich888 schrieb:


> warum erst in 2 Wochen ?


 
Jaa, hat so seine Gründe^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Geldmangel^^?
Ne Vorfreude ist eh die schönste freude.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

BigSmoke24 schrieb:
			
		

> Jaa, hat so seine Gründe^^



Darf ich fragen welche ?


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen welche ?


 
Ich war zu blöd und hab mir gestern BF3 für PS3 gekauft und mir is dann eingefallen dass Ich für den PC sparen muss^^ und die 60€ die Ich für die Premium Edition verbaten hab, hab Ich erst wieder in 2 Wochen, da gibts Taschengeld (und nein ich muss nicht alles bezahlen nur mit meinen Eltern hatte ich am anfang, glaub irgendwas mit 900€ oder so ausgemacht aber dann wurde es immer mehr und sie haben zugestimmt dass es mehr kosten kann wenn Ichs zahle)

@POWER_TO_THE_GROUND Ja, Geld und Intelligenzmangel^^

Jetzt mal ehrlich, wer vergisst, dass er ein Spiel eig. aufn PC haben wollte und kauft sichs für PS3?! 

Naja hat sich geloht, isn geiles Spiel


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Aufm PC is es viel besser.

P.S.: Deine Signatur is genial.
AMD GeForce... Made My Day!!!!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

BigSmoke24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich war zu blöd und hab mir gestern BF3 für PS3 gekauft und mir is dann eingefallen dass Ich für den PC sparen muss^^ und die 60€ die Ich für die Premium Edition verbaten hab, hab Ich erst wieder in 2 Wochen, da gibts Taschengeld (und nein ich muss nicht alles bezahlen nur mit meinen Eltern hatte ich am anfang, glaub irgendwas mit 900€ oder so ausgemacht aber dann wurde es immer mehr und sie haben zugestimmt dass es mehr kosten kann wenn Ichs zahle)
> 
> @POWER_TO_THE_GROUND Ja, Geld und Intelligenzmangel^^
> 
> ...



Sowas kann passieren.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Tja so is das Leben ich würds mir fürn PC aber auch holen sieht einfach nur geil auss


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Aufm PC is es viel besser.
> 
> P.S.: Deine Signatur is genial.
> AMD GeForce... Made My Day!!!!


 Ohh, shit!

Is mir garnich aufgefallen 

€: So ists doch besser 

Herrlich, ne NVIDIA!!! GeForce mit 512mb VRAM und dazu noch ein Sempron mit ganzen 1.8 GHz, sowas kann sich nichtmal Softy leisten 
Was sagste jetzt mit deiner 690 da


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

BigSmoke24 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohh, shit!
> 
> Is mir garnich aufgefallen




Benutzt du den Single Core immer noch  ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

So, jetzt gefällt sie mir schon besser.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> So, jetzt gefällt sie mir schon besser.



Mir auch.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Mit ganzen 1,8 GHZ?
Ich quäl meinen i7 mit über 4 durch die Benchmarks


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Jap, der läuft/humpelt/hinkt/kriecht immernoch seit ganzen 6 Jahren 

Das ganze System ist seit dem Kauf gleich geblieben^^

Füge gleich nochwas der Signatur hinzu, meine Festplatte!!!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

BigSmoke24 schrieb:
			
		

> Jap, der läuft/humpelt/hinkt/kriecht immernoch seit ganzen 6 Jahren
> 
> Das ganze System ist seit dem Kauf gleich geblieben^^
> 
> Füge gleich nochwas der Signatur hinzu, meine Festplatte!!!




Da bin ich gespannt !


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Da bin ich gespannt !


 
Jetzt seid ihr platt!

Tetris!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

BigSmoke24 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt seid ihr platt!
> 
> Tetris!




Ist es eine IDE ?

Juhu mein 700ster Post in 3-4 Wochen.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Ist es eine IDE ?
> 
> Juhu mein 700ster Post in 3-4 Wochen.


 
IDE? What?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Leute das ist Offtopic!!! Also B2T
ABer trotzdem ganz intressant


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Hat das Ding nen IDE anschluss oder ist es ne SATA?


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

ööööhm, Erdbeerkuchen?

Nein, im ernst^^ Ich hab keine ahnung was das alles sein soll, ich bin ein technikidiot ouukay?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

BigSmoke24 schrieb:
			
		

> ööööhm, Erdbeerkuchen?
> 
> Nein, im ernst^^ Ich hab keine ahnung was das alles sein soll, ich bin ein technikidiot ouukay?



OK.
Auch egal.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Egal, jeder fängt so an


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Noch eine letzte Frage hab ich noch 

Was genau ist bei nVidia besser wenn man Battlefield oder GTA spielt? Die Spiele wurden ja dafür optimiert.

Ich glaub Ich hab auch mal gelesen dass bei einem der ne HD7950 oder HD7970 hatte, BF nicht gestartet ist.

Kann mir jemand erklären was genau die Optimierungen ausmachen?

Bin jetzt ma vom PC weg, Bayreuth war anstrengend, aber GameStop war toll 

Schaue mir alles über PS3 gleich an, aber da kann ich ja leider nicht antworten, also bis morgen.

P.S. Hab mir für den neuen PC auch Left 4 Dead 2 geholt, ist nicht so das Technikwunder aber Ich setz mehr auf Spielspaß statt auf Grafik, man siehe CS:S, Left 4 Dead, Half Life 2, Call of Duty (Jaa, MW2 mag ich noch^^) <3

Also, bis morgen Leute. Wünsche euch allen noch einen schönen Abend!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (15. September 2012)

BigSmoke24 schrieb:
			
		

> Noch eine letzte Frage hab ich noch
> 
> Was genau ist bei nVidia besser wenn man Battlefield oder GTA spielt? Die Spiele wurden ja dafür optimiert.
> 
> ...




Güte Nacht


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Bei Nvidia hast du 2fps mehr


----------



## BigSmoke24 (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Irgendwie wollte mein High-End Gaming System nicht herunterfahren(besser gesagt Ich war zu dumm und bin auf Stand By als ich kurz nicht hingeschaut hab^^), also war Ich da obwohl Ihr es nicht gewusst habt!
Smoke is watching You!

@GeForce und alle anderen.

Bitte etwas genauer


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Wenn du ne HD 7970 hast, kann Nvidia nix mehr mehr


----------



## soth (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Oho HL 
Dann solltest du dir Black Mesa herunterladen sobald du den PC hast...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Is dass schon released?


----------



## soth (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Jep, seit gestern verfügbar!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ich bekomm echt nix mit, ich gammel zu viel hier rum


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Das gibts schon längst, gestern waren auch alle Server down


----------



## soth (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Seit wann ist Black Mesa denn schon draußen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Seit dem 14. glaub ich also gestern


----------



## Softy (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Braucht man dafür HL 1 oder 2?


----------



## soth (15. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Sag ich doch 

Nein, nur Steam und das kostenlose Source SDK 2007 
Half-Life gratis: Black Mesa jetzt zum Download - News - CHIP Online


----------



## BigSmoke24 (16. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Wo wir gerade bei Steam sind...

Ich hab eine Frage an euch.
Ich hab mir ja gestern Left 4 Dead 2 gekauft ums dann auf meinem neuen PC spielen zu können, würde es auch funktionieren, wenn Ich jetzt einen neuen Steam Account erstellen würde, den Key dort aktiviere und dann wenn Ich den neuen PC hab, lade Ich Steam runter, logge mich mit dem Account ein und lade das Spiel runter?

Weil Ichs irgendwie sicherer finde wenn Ich den Code jetzt schon an irgendeinen Account von mir binden könnte.

Muss Ich irgendwas beachten oder so?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Hast du es denn shon gekauft? wenn ja ist es doch schon in der STeam Bibliothek von dem Account drinnen und wartet nur gedownloadet zu werden.
Öffne mal die Spielbibliothek und schau ob da das Spiel schon drin ist


----------



## Softy (16. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ja, das kannst Du schon so machen, aber macht keinen Sinn


----------



## BigSmoke24 (16. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ich habs bei Gamestop gekauft, mit Kappe, DVD, undso Zeugs..

Softy, Ich dachte nur dass irgendwann der Key abläuft oder so...?


----------



## Softy (16. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Nein, der Key läuft nicht ab. Könnte ja sein, dass das Spiel noch wochenlang am Grabbeltisch liegt bevor es gekauft wird. Dann ist der Key natürlich immer noch gültig.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



BigSmoke24 schrieb:


> Ich habs bei Gamestop gekauft, mit Kappe, DVD, undso Zeugs..
> 
> Softy, Ich dachte nur dass irgendwann der Key abläuft oder so...?


 Jatzt hab ichs kapiert, wenn das so ist gehts natürlich.
Der Key ist fuer dich reserviert bis er aktiviert wird der läuft nicht ab is ja kein Yoghurt


----------



## BigSmoke24 (16. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Dann ists ja ok, dann machts wirklich wenig Sinn den jetzt zu aktivieren und in 2 Wochen am neuen PC herunterzuladen, Ich wollt nur nochmal fragen 

Hat jemand von euch Steam und vllt. zufällig auch L4D2 und würde es dann gerne mit mir zusammen spielen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Nein es maht kein Sinn. Die Spiele stehen ja teilweise auch noch 2 Wochen oder mehr im Ragal, danach muss der Code ja auch noch funktionieren
Ich hab Steam aber nicht L4D2, awas hast denn sonst noch so an Spielen?


----------



## BigSmoke24 (16. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Nein es maht kein Sinn. Die Spiele stehen ja teilweise auch noch 2 Wochen oder mehr im Ragal, danach muss der Code ja auch noch funktionieren
> Ich hab Steam aber nicht L4D2, awas hast denn sonst noch so an Spielen?


 
Ich hatte CSS, HL2: DM und die CS Anthology (1. CS, CS:CZ)

Irgendwie wurde mir der Account weggenommen (gehackt -.-) jaa keine Ahnung obs meine Dummheit war oder nicht, obwohl Ich nichts falsch gemacht hatte.

Also.. Hätte ich beim PC-Neukauf nur L4D2 auf Steam, welche Spiele hast du denn noch so? Habe nämlich vor mir noch weitere Spiele zu kaufen, vielleicht ja auch eins was du auch hast^^


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Alle Crysis, SAintsROw the Third, Metro 2033, Driver San Francisco, Just Cause 2 und auf GTA 5, WatchDogs wird gewartet vielleicht auch auf AC3.
BO2 weiss ich noch nicht


----------



## BigSmoke24 (16. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Alle Crysis, SAintsROw the Third, Metro 2033, Driver San Francisco, Just Cause 2 und auf GTA 5, WatchDogs wird gewartet vielleicht auch auf AC3.
> BO2 weiss ich noch nicht


 
GTA 5 werde Ich mir auch holen, hast du es dir vorbestellt oder holst du es dir wenns raus ist?
Haste kein CoD?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

DOch auf der PS3
Die sind zu teuer auf Steam um sie mir dort nochmal zu kaufen

Ne Vorbestellt ist es noch nicht.

was du dir holen musst is BF3 das sieht einfach nur HAmmer aus auf dem PC


----------



## BigSmoke24 (16. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> DOch auf der PS3
> Die sind zu teuer auf Steam um sie mir dort nochmal zu kaufen
> 
> Ne Vorbestellt ist es noch nicht


 
Ich habs mir auch nicht bestellt 

Ich überleg mir grad irgendwelche CoD/Battlefield/GTA-Teile über Steam zu kaufen, kannst du mir irgendwelche empfehlen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Battlefield 3 gibts nicht auf Steam ist aber absolut geil, nur BfBc 2 gibts meines wissens auf steam.
GTA sind alle gut bloß relativ alt halt, ich hatte mal GTA IV hat richtig Spass gemacht, doch dann hab ichs gelöscht und war zu Blöd mir den Sicher heitscode richtig aufzuschreiben und dann wars weg.
MW3 mag ich nicht, würde ich ir auch nicht mehr kaufen bald kommt ja BO2 mal sehen wie das wirrd, ich will wieder zombie mode


----------



## BigSmoke24 (16. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Wie findest du BfBc2?

Ich hatte GTA IV auf der PS3 schon seit dem Release und habs schon 10x auf 100% gespielt, Ich denke das macht wenig Sinn, nochmal über Steam drauf zuzugreifen^^ Nur die Episodes hatte Ich noch nicht, nur 2 Tage ausgeliehen und mir gefällts nicht 
Lohnt sich der Kauf von CoD4, Black Ops oder MW2? Und was ist an MW3 so schlecht, dass es alle so hassen?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

BfBC2 hab ich auf der PS3 is nicht schlecht, find allerdinge BF3 besser das kriegst du im moent meines wissens im handel fuer 60€ inkl. aler MapPacks.
Kaufen würde ich blackOps und MW3 nicht mehr die sind zu teuer fuer das was sie bieten, ueber MW2 kann man streietn.
MW3 hassen alle weil das SPiel aufregt und das das einfach nur der gleiche Abklatsch von MW2 ist, da hilft ne neue KillStreak auch nciht


----------



## BigSmoke24 (16. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Okeee 

Ich denke ich werde erstmal etwas L4D zocken, dann kommen noch MW2 und BfBC2 dazu 

Wenn Ich dann den neuen Steam-Acc erstellt und L4D aktiviert  hab,schick ich dir ne PN mit meiner ID 

Wir/Ich sollte/n es nicht übertreiben, der Thread ist doch etwas zu lang für ne Kaufberatung, aber es hat sich gelohnt, ne super Konfig, nette Leute zum Plaudern und meine legendäre AMD GeForce...

Nein, im ernst. Vielen, vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, ihr seid einfach spitze


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (16. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

<BItte schön.
Es gibt auh einen Steam Thread, wenns dich interessiert :http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/steam/85385-steam-aktions-thread-1192.html


----------



## BigSmoke24 (16. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ich schau mal rein, Danke


----------



## soth (16. September 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

In BFBC2 können wir gerne mal eine Runde zusammen spielen.... wenn ich mich wieder eingespielt habe 
Denn Rest habe ich leider nicht, nur mal auf LANs gezockt, BF3 läuft nicht richtig (genauso wenig wie Metro2033) und die meisten anderen Spiele die ich habe sind eher Singleplayerspiele...

Ich könnte aber noch mit einer N64 dienen


----------



## BigSmoke24 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

So...

Da Ich in 1-2 Wochen bestellen werde, wollte Ich meine aktuelle Konfig noch einmal zum Abschluss mit euch durchgehen (Sorry, wegen dem anderen Thread, den Ich erstellt hatte)

Hier die Konfig:

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000524AS 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

430 Watt be quiet! Pure Power CM Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware, Notebooks

ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,

BitFenix Shinobi Core Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,

2048MB Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail) - Hardware,

21,5" (54,61cm) Asus VS228H LED - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Komplettsystem Montage & Test -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center

1.105,90€

Meine Anforderungen sind:

Games:

GTA IV, FullHD, Maximale Settings, iCEnhancer 2.1 und andere Grafik/Textur-mods.
GTA V, FullHD, Maximale Settings wenn welche dann raus sind auch Mods (Ich weiß dazu kann man noch nix sagen, vllt. kanns jemand abschätzen oder so^^)
Call of Duty: 1 (ja das aller erste) bis Blops 2 (werde mir am Releasetag von Blops 2 alle CoDs zulegen  Maximale Settings, FullHD und falls vorhanden Grafik/Textur-mods
Battlefield: Bad Company 2/Battlefield 3 Maximale Settings, FullHD bei BF3 noch der FXAA-Injector
NfS: Undercover-The Run Maximale Settings, FullHD, Carmods
Left 4 Dead: 1 & 2 Maximale Settings, FullHD, falls vorhanden Grafikmods
Counter Stirke: Nur Source, das neue gefällt mir nicht so^^

Sonstiges:

Auf Youtube Videos in 1080p (FullHD) schauen

Reicht der PC für diese Sachen?

Was kann/sollte Ich ändern?

Sonstiges?


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Beim Shinobi Core sind keine Gehäuselüfter dabei, daher würde ich das nehmen:  BitFenix Shinobi Deutschland Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot/gold

Ansonsten sieht das gut aus


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Oktober 2012)

Sieht gut aus, wenn du das Gehäuse von Softy nimmst.


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ich muss leider wieder am Meister zweifeln. Beim Shinobi Deutschland sind auch keine Lüfter dabei . Zumindest nicht in dem Link vom Meister. Das Shinobi ist aber ein sehr gutes Gehäuse, und hinten ist meist ein 120mm Luffi eingebaut. Bei den vielen Variationen des Gehäuses gibt´s dermaßen viele widersprüchliche Angaben zur Lüfterbestückung . Das werde ich dem Bitfenix-Support mal mitteilen. Sollten die mal eindeutig regeln.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (3. Oktober 2012)

Rosigatton schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss leider wieder am Meister zweifeln. Beim Shinobi Deutschland sind auch keine Lüfter dabei . Zumindest nicht in dem Link vom Meister. Das Shinobi ist aber ein sehr gutes Gehäuse, und hinten ist meist ein 120mm Luffi eingebaut. Bei den vielen Variationen des Gehäuses gibt´s dermaßen viele widersprüchliche Angaben zur Lüfterbestückung . Das werde ich dem Bitfenix-Support mal mitteilen. Sollten die mal eindeutig regeln.



Gute Idee ....


----------



## Adi1 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich muss leider wieder am Meister zweifeln. Beim Shinobi Deutschland sind auch keine Lüfter dabei . Zumindest nicht in dem Link vom Meister. Das Shinobi ist aber ein sehr gutes Gehäuse, und hinten ist meist ein 120mm Luffi eingebaut. Bei den vielen Variationen des Gehäuses gibt´s dermaßen viele widersprüchliche Angaben zur Lüfterbestückung . Das werde ich dem Bitfenix-Support mal mitteilen. Sollten die mal eindeutig regeln.


 
Erzürne nicht den Meister, da ist ein Lüfter drinne .

Ein zweiter wird noch gebraucht.


----------



## Softy (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ein Lüfter ist drin. So, und jetzt dürft Ihr weiter huldigen: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als 2. Lüfter wäre einer von diesen hier prima: Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm oder Enermax T.B.Silence 120x120x25mm, 900rpm.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

@ Softy

Du solltest vielleicht mal ein Auge auf Dein Lehrling werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Rosigatton (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Meine ich ja. Ein Luffi ist meist hinten verbaut. 

Entschuldige vielmals Meister 

HuldigeHuldigeHuldige


----------



## BigSmoke24 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

So...^^

Da Ich heute/morgen bestellen werde, wollte Ich euch noch einmal meine Konfig zeigen (wegen dem Bildschirm nicht wundern, der ist nur drin da mein alter mit dem PC verbunden ist und der neue ohne Bildschirm nix taugen würde, Ich brauch keinen größeren Bildschirm^^)

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000524AS 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA

Komplettsystem Montage & Test -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

BitFenix Shinobi Deutschland Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot/gold

120x120x25 Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12L 800U/m 10.7dB(A) Schwarz

4096MB EVGA GeForce GTX 670 Superclocked+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

18,5" (46,99cm) Asus VH192D D-Sub black LED - Hardware, Notebooks

430 Watt be quiet! Pure Power CM Modular 80+ Bronze - Hardware, Notebooks

8GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks

Ich weiß der RAM ist nicht grad so ne tolle Markenware wie Corsair aber mein Budget liegt nunmal bei 1100€ und Ich bin bei 1105€ ^^

Funktionieren die ganzen Teile miteinander?
Wie lange brauchen die bei MF fürs Zusammenbauen+Liefern?

Meine Anforderungen sollten eig. schon klar sein^^
Hier aber nochmal:

GTA IV, FullHD, Maximale Settings, iCEnhancer 2.1 und andere Grafik/Textur-mods.
GTA V, FullHD, Maximale Settings wenn welche dann raus sind auch Mods (Ich weiß dazu kann man noch nix sagen, vllt. kanns jemand abschätzen oder so^^)
Call of Duty: 1 (ja das aller erste) bis Blops 2 (werde mir am Releasetag von Blops 2 alle CoDs zulegen Maximale Settings, FullHD und falls vorhanden Grafik/Textur-mods
Battlefield: Bad Company 2/Battlefield 3 Maximale Settings, FullHD bei BF3 noch der FXAA-Injector
NfS: Undercover-The Run Maximale Settings, FullHD, Carmods
Left 4 Dead: 1 & 2 Maximale Settings, FullHD, falls vorhanden Grafikmods
Counter Stirke: Source FullHD,Max. Settings, Grafikmods

Kann mir jemanden sagen wie die Spiele mit den Einstellungen drauf laufen?
Vllt. kann mir jemand auch ca. die FPS verraten die Ich zu erwarten habe? 

mfg, BigSmoke24


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

1. G.Skill is genauso gut wie Corsair 
2. MF braucht i.d.R. keine Woche.
3. Ich denke, 45-60 fps sind drin


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

Warum die GTX670 im Referenzdesign ?

Hab ich was verpasst ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Wegen 4 Gb Speicher. Ich glaub, die Customs mit 4 Gb waren zu teuer


----------



## BigSmoke24 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Jap die Customs wären zum einem zu teuer und zum anderen nicht bei MF erhältlich^^

Sonst noch etwas, was an dem System anzumerken ist? Nochwas zu beachten?


----------



## Adi1 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Sieht fein aus .
Du könntest noch 90€ sparen, wenn Du den Rechner selbst zusammenbaust.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

sieht doch gut aus, bei HWV wäre aber der Zusammenbau billiger und dann wäre vielleicht eine Custom 4GB drinne


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Hardwareversand verbaut aber den Macho nicht....


----------



## BigSmoke24 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

bei HWV wäre meine einzige und größte Sorge, dass keine Kühler über 400g verbaut werden, sonst würde Ichs sowieso dort bestellen und sagt mir jetzt bitte nicht "jaa den kühler wirste auch selber einbauen können", das mag ja alles leicht sein aber ich will mich einfach nicht da rantrauen und das bleibt auch so^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Dann bestell bei MF. P.S.: Geiler Rechner


----------



## BigSmoke24 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Danke 

Endlich bin Ich diesen Dinosaurier-Rechner los^^
Naja noch nicht. Wie gesagt heute/morgen wird bestellt und dann eine Woche Lieferzeit 
Da muss ich wohl durch, wenn ich 8 jahre mit dem Teil ausgehalten hab, werden diese 7 Tage nicht so schlimm sein


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Die 7 Tage kommen dir aber so vor wie 8 Jahre.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Danach wirst du dich fragen, wie du es 8 Jahre mit dem alten ausgehalten hast


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

BigSmoke24 schrieb:
			
		

> Jap die Customs wären zum einem zu teuer und zum anderen nicht bei MF erhältlich^^
> 
> Sonst noch etwas, was an dem System anzumerken ist? Nochwas zu beachten?



Warum keine Asus GTX670 mit 4GB ?
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...-DirectCU-II-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html


Die ist flüsterleise.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Die wäre ideal, kostet aber 20€ mehr....


----------



## Softy (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Das wäre mir die 20 € wert


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Das wäre mir die 20 € wert



Mir auch.
Der Referenzlüfter ist saulaut.
Hab ihn selbst 


Die EVGA ist eigentlich für Wakü gedacht.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ja, mir wäre es das auch wert. Aber wenn Geld knapp ist....


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, mir wäre es das auch wert. Aber wenn Geld knapp ist....



20 Euro bei 1000 Euro machen den Bock auch nicht mehr fett.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

So...

Es gibt ein kleines Problemchen, und zwar das Zeug was man bei MF beim Kauf eintragen muss, Ich werde jetzt nicht sagen was genau, aber Ich denke die meisten werden es sich denken, dass ein paar Informationen die dort gefordert werden nicht so gern ans Internet weitergegeben werden.

Naja, Ich brings aufn Punkt:

Ich brauch nen anderen Onlineshop, bei dem die selben (oder vergleich guten) Teile  vorhanden sind und bei denen man nicht um solche Informationen gebeten wird.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Blieben Alternate (is aber sau teuer) und Hardwareversand, vllt. noch K&M....


----------



## BigSmoke24 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

gibts bei diesen drei Shops auch nen zusammenbau service?


----------



## Threshold (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ja bieten alle 3.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ja. Aber Hardwareversand verbaut den MAcho nicht und Alternate will 90€ + mehr Geld für die Teile.... Bei K&M


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Ja bieten alle 3.



HWV verbaut keine Kühler ala Macho.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ich habs jetzt versucht aber kriegs nicht hin, ich komm mit den neuen Shops nicht klar, alles viel zu kompliziert^^

Kann mir jemand bei K&M die Konfig zusammenstellen die wir bei MF hatten, inkl. Einbau? :/


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ich versuchs ^^ Bis gleich


----------



## BigSmoke24 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich versuchs ^^ Bis gleich


 
Danke <3


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

So, schlechte Nachrichten... K&M hat nur 670 mit 2Gb 

Dazu is da alles ein bisschen teurer 

Den Monitor gibts auch nicht....


----------



## BigSmoke24 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> So, schlechte Nachrichten... K&M hat nur 670 mit 2Gb
> 
> Dazu is da alles ein bisschen teurer
> 
> Den Monitor gibts auch nicht....


 
dann halt die mit 2GB^^

und da die 2GB weniger kostet als die mit 4 wird das alles auch ins Budget passen, oder? 

bin mal weg, bis in paar stunden^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Die haben überhaupt keine EVGAs. Welche dann? Die Asus oder Gigabyte ?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben überhaupt keine EVGAs. Welche dann? Die Asus oder Gigabyte ?



Wie wäre mein Vorschlag ?


- Du bestellst alles bei HWV
- Du schaust dir Tutorials an zum Bau eines PCs 
  ( gibt's auch hier im Forum)
- Du baust den PC selbst
- Wenn du Fragen hast, meldest du dich bei uns  
  und wir werden sie dir beantworten
- Notfalls können wir bei dir vorbeikommen 


Ist diese ,,Alternative'' wirklich so schlecht ?


----------



## BigSmoke24 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Die haben überhaupt keine EVGAs. Welche dann? Die Asus oder Gigabyte ?


 
Gigabyte 

@ich888

Ich habs doch schon gesagt, ich werde den PC NICHT zusammenbauen!

nochmal @GeForce-Lover

kannste mir was mit der Gigabyte 670 und guter Hardware und nem billigen Monitor + Zusammenbau zusammenstellen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ich versuchs ^^
Köntest du auf OC verzichten? Sonst sprengen wir das Budget


----------



## BigSmoke24 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich versuchs ^^
> Köntest du auf OC verzichten? Sonst sprengen wir das Budget


 
Jaa, Hauptsache nicht so ein schlechter Prozzi^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Keine Angst, du bekommst nen 3450. Der ist kaum schlechter


----------



## BigSmoke24 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Keine Angst, du bekommst nen 3450. Der ist kaum schlechter


 
naja..  ok


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ohne OC sind die gleichgut


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

So, OC is doch mit drin 

Zusammenbau musst du selber suchen, habs nicht gefunden....

Sry für Doppelpost


----------



## BigSmoke24 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

ok.. ^^

wann wirste fertig sein? 

und wv FPS kann ich damit dann in GTA IV/BF3 in FullHD mit maximalen Einstellungen erwarten?

€: aso, aber gibts da überhaupt nen zusammenbau-service?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

So, bin fertig, siehe oben 

45 sollten ohne megaviele Mods locker drin sein


----------



## BigSmoke24 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ok 

Gibts dort überhaupt nen Zusammenbau-Service oder war das alles jetzt umsonst?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Soweit ich weiß gibts das da. Ich finds nur nicht


----------



## BigSmoke24 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Gut, dann such ich mal weiter. Die Konfig von dir hab ich jetzt bei mir eingetragen, mal schauen.. Hoffentlich find ich sowas^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ja, dann viel Glück beim suchen. Meld dich dann nochmal hier


----------



## BigSmoke24 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ja, dann viel Glück beim suchen. Meld dich dann nochmal hier


 
Ich finds nicht -.-

Gibts da ein paar Fachleute die du fragen kannst? ^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Frag mal Tresh. Er sagte ja, die machen das. Oder schreib K&M mal ne Mail.....


----------



## BigSmoke24 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

E-mail ist raus 

Mal schauen was ich als Antwort bekomme 

Bin mal weg 

Bis morgen früh ;D

Vielen, vielen Dank für die ganze Hilfe, ohne eure Hilfe hätte Ich mir wahrscheinlich nen Komplett-PC geholt, das wäre dann nicht sehr schlau gewesen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Jo, bis dann. Bin mal gespannt.......


----------



## BigSmoke24 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Jo, bis dann. Bin mal gespannt.......


 
Ich weiß nichmehr weiter -.-

Am besten wäre ja MF, aber das dort Zeugs wie Ausweisnummer gefragt wird, find Ich für ne PC-Bestellung etwas übertrieben^^

K&M hat mir noch nicht geantwortet und irgendwie hab Ich keine Lust zu warten, Ich hab lange genug gesucht, Ich finde den Service nicht, nur einen für den Einbau eines einzelnen Hardware-Teils -.-

HWV wäre da die einzige Alternative, wobei da meine Sorgen sind, dass der Kühler nicht ausreichen wird -.-
Ich könnte gern auf OC verzichten, sollte Ich nicht lieber den i5 3570 ohne das "K" nehmen und bei HWV bestellen?


€: Hab mir mal was über HWV zusammengestellt (Gesamtpreis: 1.199€, Ich weiß 99€ zu viel^^ hab heute Taschengeld bekommen und hatte von den letzten 2 Monaten noch was übrig, also passt ein guter Monitor auch noch rein)

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=63549&agid=1617

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=55674&agid=669

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=67674&agid=1947

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=58054&agid=1601

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=46257&agid=699

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=66945&agid=631

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=63657&agid=1193

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=53882&agid=1342

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=51153&agid=1627

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=60168&agid=367

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=40679&agid=1312

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=746&agid=829

(Bringt ein HDMI-Kabel auch bessere Bildqualität wenn man den PC mit dem Monitor verbindet, so wie bei der PS3/Xbox 360 oder ist ein HDMI-Kabel nur da um den PC mit nem Fernseher zu verbinden?)

Meinungen zur Konfig?
Passt alles zusammen?


----------



## Softy (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ich mach das mal ein bisschen übersichtlicher :



BigSmoke24 schrieb:


> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3570 Box, LGA1155
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort
> hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX
> ...



Sieht gut aus, der Aufpreis zum i5-3570 lohnt aber imo nicht.

Ich würde DVI verwenden, das ist etwas weniger verbuggt als HDMI.

Du kannst auch den i5-3450 + Asrock Z77 Pro3 nehmen, damit ist der i5 auf ~3,7GHz übertaktbar und der Hyper TX 3 reicht dafür locker aus.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Hab den i5-3450 drinne..

Gibts vllt. nen Bildschirm der auch gut ist, aber etwas billiger?

Das mit DVI und HDMI ist doch für das HDMI-Kabel gemeint, oder für den Bildschirm? (Sry, ich checks nich) Kannst du mir vllt. nen Link für das richtige schicken? Gibts nochwas was ich beachten sollte?

Wv. FPS bekomm Ich damit in BF3 in FullHD auf Ultra?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Du sollst den Monitor hierrüber an GraKa und Monitor anschliessen: Digital Visual Interface


----------



## Softy (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Eine Nummer kleiner gäbe es den hier: hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS VS238H

Ein DVI Kabel ist afaik bei dem Monitor dabei.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Also...

Ich hab die Zusammenstellung jetzt etwas verändert und wollte nun wissen ob Ich noch etwas hinzufügen muss, ob die Kühlung ausreicht, ob das Case in Ordnung ist, wie laut das System wird, ob ich was änder sollte und ob dieses DVI-Kabel beim Monitor dabei ist, oder nicht.

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sharkoon T9 Value green edition, ohne Netzteil

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL10-10-10-27

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS VS238H

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold

Ihr seid echt spitze, egal wie nervig oder unerfahren man ist, ihr helft einem immer weiter <3


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Wenn Du diesen RAM nimmst:  hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9, passt das  (Niedrigere Latenzen, also 9-9-9-24 usw. sind minimal besser als höhere Latenzen)

Bei dem Monitor ist ein DVI Kabel mit dabei: ASUS - Display- ASUS VS238H


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

DANKE! 
Vorfreude pur^^

Ich hab jetzt mal im Internet gesucht und viele schreiben dass der iCEnhancer 2.1 nicht lohnt (also in GTA IV) weil man damit einen zu großen FPS-Verlust bekommt und dass andere Texturmods besser wären.

Könntest du mir vielleicht sagen was besser wäre und vielleicht vielleicht vielleicht sogar ein Modpack zusammenstellen?

Das wäre dann auch meine letzte Frage, zumindest bis jetzt^^ 


€: Bei HWV wird auch nach Ausweisdaten gefragt -.-

Meine Eltern raten mir jetzt ne Holzkiste von Otto zu holen..
Super.. mir bleibt wohl keine Wahl..


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Hab jetzt diesen PC gefunden:

AGANDO Shop - Gaming-PC AGANDO fuego 3566i5 gtx5 AGANDO agua 3566i5 gtx 105880
(Da es keine komplett neue Konfig ist, hoffe Ich mal, dass dort nicht sowas gefordert wird)

Die Konfig die ich bestellen will, lautet wie folgt:

CoolerMaster Gaming-Tower Enforcer

be quiet! System Power 450 Watt (80+)

Gigabyte GA-Z77M-D3H, Intel Z77

Intel Core i5 3570k

Scythe Katana 4

8GB RAM

GeForce GTX660Ti 2048MB

1TB HDD

DVD-Brenner 22x Dual-Layer

1.154,60€

22" TFT FullHD, 5ms

Sollte Ich zuschlagen?


€: Da Ich keine Wahl habe, werde Ich wohl diesen PC nehmen müssen, wenn Ihr sagt, dass der was taugt, dann wird der bestellt, Ich hab jetzt mal meine Daten angegeben, aber finde keine Option um die Laufzeit auszuwälen, Ich hab zwar die Ratenzahlung ausgewählt, und bin weiter bis zur Bestätigung der Bestellung, doch hab nirgends eine Option gesehen um anzugeben, in wievielen Monaten der PC abbezahlt werden soll.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen??


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



BigSmoke24 schrieb:


> Sollte Ich zuschlagen?


 
Nein. Der PC ist nicht der Hit. Alleine beim Netzteil ziehen sich bei mir die Fußnägel zusammen.

Wieso kannst du eigentlich nicht normal bestellen? Das habe ich nicht verstanden.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Der PC ist nicht der Hit. Alleine beim Netzteil ziehen sich bei mir die Fußnägel zusammen.
> 
> Wieso kannst du eigentlich nicht normal bestellen? Das habe ich nicht verstanden.


 
Wegen der Angabe der Ausweisnummer etc...

Ka, warum sowas nötig ist, hab ein paar Freunde gefragt, die haben sich auch gewundert, und meine eltern wollen das nicht..

Gibts einen Shop wo man so etwas NICHT angeben muss? Wenn nicht, dann siehts für mich schlecht aus..


----------



## Volcom (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Würde mich gern mal kurz reinhängen und ne Frage stellen damit kein neues Thema eröffnet werden muss.
Taugt der Boxed-kühler von Intel bei einem i5 3450 etwas wenn man nicht Übertakten möchte?


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



Volcom schrieb:


> Würde mich gern mal kurz reinhängen und ne Frage stellen damit kein neues Thema eröffnet werden muss.
> Taugt der Boxed-kühler von Intel bei einem i5 3450 etwas wenn man nicht Übertakten möchte?


 
Wenn du nicht übertakten willst, würde ich mal sagen, dass der reicht, trotzdem würde ich dir einen günstigen Lüfter wie den CoolerMaster Hyper TX3 oder den Alpenföhn Sella empfehlen, aber ohne würds denk ich mal auch gehen.

Bin aber kein Profi


----------



## Volcom (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Früher oder Später würde solch einer bestimmt kommen. Nur muss er dann doch erstmal 1-2 Monate mit dem Boxedkühler laufen und ich hab schlimme und laute Erinnerungen an einen damilgen Athlonboxedkühler.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



Volcom schrieb:


> Würde mich gern mal kurz reinhängen und ne Frage stellen damit kein neues Thema eröffnet werden muss.
> Taugt der Boxed-kühler von Intel bei einem i5 3450 etwas wenn man nicht Übertakten möchte?


 
Natürlich reicht der. Dafür ist er auch gemacht. Einen anderen brauchst du gar nicht.
Der Boxed ist leise.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



Volcom schrieb:


> Früher oder Später würde solch einer bestimmt kommen. Nur muss er dann doch erstmal 1-2 Monate mit dem Boxedkühler laufen und ich hab schlimme und laute Erinnerungen an einen damilgen Athlonboxedkühler.


 
Wie gesagt, bin kein Profi^^

Mit Kühlern oder mit ganz viel anderem PC-Zeugs kenn ich mich nicht aus, denke nur dass das für so eine kurze Zeit gehen wird, mehr kann ich dazu auch nicht sagen, viel glück weiterhin, hoffentlich wirst du schlauer von den Tipps der Profis 


€: Threshold war schneller 

Das ist dann auch geklärt^^


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



BigSmoke24 schrieb:


> Wegen der Angabe der Ausweisnummer etc...
> 
> Ka, warum sowas nötig ist, hab ein paar Freunde gefragt, die haben sich auch gewundert, und meine eltern wollen das nicht..
> 
> Gibts einen Shop wo man so etwas NICHT angeben muss? Wenn nicht, dann siehts für mich schlecht aus..



Wie willst du denn bezahlen? Vorkasse? Nachname?
Ausweisnummer brauchst du da aber wirklich nicht angeben. Das ist unnötig.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie willst du denn bezahlen? Vorkasse? Nachname?
> Ausweisnummer brauchst du da aber wirklich nicht angeben. Das ist unnötig.


 
Per Ratenzahlung.

Bei MF und HWV musste Ich sowas bei der Bestellung mit angeben -.-

Und da geht mein schöner PC flöten


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ach so. Das kann natürlich sein wenn du Ratenzahlung machst. Das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Das ist aber normal wenn du sowas online machst.
Die wollen sicher stellen dass du auch der bist der die Sachen dann bekommst. Das ist völlig normal und auch nicht wild.
Ich würde mit da keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Das kann natürlich sein wenn du Ratenzahlung machst. Das kann ich nicht beurteilen. Das ist aber normal wenn du sowas online machst.
> Die wollen sicher stellen dass du auch der bist der die Sachen dann bekommst. Das ist völlig normal und auch nicht wild.
> Ich würde mit da keine Gedanken machen.


 
Hoffentlich kann Ich das meinen Eltern beibringen :/


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



BigSmoke24 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kann Ich das meinen Eltern beibringen :/


 
Das ist online halt üblich. Und da ist auch nichts verwerfliches bei. Die Online Shops sichern sich damit ab dass du auch der bist der bestellt und bekommt.
Sonst könnte man so relativ leicht bescheißen.
Du kannst die Datenschutzrichtlinien der Händler durchlesen. Mit deinen Daten wird da kein Unfug gemacht.
Und den Ausweis musst du ja auch vorzeigen wenn du ein Handy Vertrag machen willst oder ein Auto kaufen willst oder einfach nur ein Paket von der Post abholen willst.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist online halt üblich. Und da ist auch nichts verwerfliches bei. Die Online Shops sichern sich damit ab dass du auch der bist der bestellt und bekommt.
> Sonst könnte man so relativ leicht bescheißen.
> Du kannst die Datenschutzrichtlinien der Händler durchlesen. Mit deinen Daten wird da kein Unfug gemacht.
> Und den Ausweis musst du ja auch vorzeigen wenn du ein Handy Vertrag machen willst oder ein Auto kaufen willst oder einfach nur ein Paket von der Post abholen willst.


 
Ist geklärt <3

Ich habs meinen Eltern erklärt und die wollten mir erst nicht glauben und da hab Ich meiner Mutter deinen Post hier (den, den ich grad zitiere ) gezeigt und jaa, ist ja irgendwie logisch, dass mit dem Handyvertrag usw. da muss man sowas ja auch machen und joaa.. Wir schauen heute abend nochmal alles durch und wenns dann klappt (und sich mir dann hoffentlich nichts anderes in den weg stellt) bestellen wir heute abend


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Das hört sich doch gut an.
Melde dich noch mal wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Mach ich )
Bis heute abend^^


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Mir ist nochwas eingefallen..

Für welche Konfig sollte Ich mich nun entscheiden?

MF:

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000524AS 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA

Komplettsystem Montage & Test -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

BitFenix Shinobi Deutschland Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot/gold

120x120x25 Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12L 800U/m 10.7dB(A) Schwarz

4096MB EVGA GeForce GTX 670 Superclocked+ Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

18,5" (46,99cm) Asus VH192D D-Sub black LED - Hardware, Notebooks

8GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks

480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,

HWV:

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Cooler Master Hyper TX 3 EVO - Intel/AMD

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP, Sockel 1155, ATX

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - LG GH24NS bare schwarz

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Sharkoon T9 Value green edition, ohne Netzteil

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Rechner - Zusammenbau

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Intel Core i5-3450 Box, LGA1155

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS VS238H

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9

?


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Der Beitrag mit den beiden Zusammenstellungen wurde 2x gepostet, deswegen hab ich den 2. hier geändert


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ich wäre für die erste, ich bin ein großer Fan von offenen Multis


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ich würde auch den ersten nehmen aber mit der Asus DCII statt der EVGA.


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Aber der 18,5" Monitor ist nicht dein Ernst oder?


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ich würde 23 oder 24 Zoll und Full HD nehmen.


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Das sprengt ja das Budget


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Dann muss er eben die Non OC Version nehmen und dort einen 24 Zoll Monitor.


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Bei der ist ja der VS238H dabei... In der ersten Konfig ist, so wie ich das sehe nur ein anderer Monitor, wegen dem teueren Mindfactory Zusammenbau...


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Wegen des OC Unterbaus halt.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Dann würde ich auch auf OC verzichten.......


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Und deshalb ja 
Also ich bin für die 2te Konfigration (wegen dem besseren/größeren Monitor)


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



soth schrieb:


> Und deshalb ja
> Also ich bin für die 2te Konfigration (wegen dem besseren/größeren Monitor)


 
Ich bin immer noch für die erste Konfiguration mit der Asus DCII und dem 24 Zoll Monitor.
Da er sowieso in Raten zahlen will kommt es um 100€ mehr nicht drauf an.


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch für die erste Konfiguration mit der Asus DCII und dem 24 Zoll Monitor.
> Da er sowieso in Raten zahlen will kommt es um 100€ mehr nicht drauf an.


 Ach Ratenzahlung... dann würde ich die GTX690 nehmen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Naja..... Je nachdem wie es mit Budget aussieht was er ausgeben *DARF*, evtl. schon.....


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ich würde das zu Hause einfach mal klären. Denn der Monitor in der ersten Zusammenstellung ist echt sehr klein. Das wird keinen Spaß bringen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Wir ham hier leicht reden mit unseren Riesenbildschirmen


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Vor allem die Auflösung 1366x768. 
Das ist mir persönlich schon bei 13" zu wenig


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



soth schrieb:


> Vor allem die Auflösung 1366x768.
> Das ist mir persönlich schon bei 13" zu wenig


 Bei der Auflösung kann man bis zum gehtnichtmehr modden und bekommt keine 2Gb GraKa-Speicher voll 
Mein 2.Monitor hat ne höhere Auflösung


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Das Budget bleibt leider so^^

Und der 18,5 Zöller war nur dabei, da mein alter PC der noch im Betrieb ist mit dem Monitor verbunden ist und deswegen brauch Ich halt nen neuen, aber wenn Ich jetzt so nachdenke kommen mit 18,5 Zoll schon sehr klein vor, wie Ichs 6 jahre lang damit ausgehalten hab 

OC ist mir nicht wichtig, bei MF gibts nur die EVGA mit 4GB, sonst würde Ich auch da nochmal drüber nachdenken.

Aber mir ist OC unwichtig, sollte Ich eher die von HWV nehmen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Dann nimm die von HWV und verzichte auf OC. Mit dem anderen Monitor wirst du keinen Spaß haben....


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ja, dann nimm die Config von hwv, alleine schon deshalb, weil dort der Zusammenbau 60€ weniger kostet


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Oder er nimmt ein Z77-Board und mach "OC-light"


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Gut.

Dann wird die von HWV bestellt.

Ich werde heute Abend bestellen, wann genau weiß ich nicht und werde mich dann nochmal bei euch melden, obs nun geklappt hat oder nicht.

Und meine ganze Freude auf den neuen PC, werd Ich dann in die Zerstörung meines alten stecken


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Melde dich nochmal. Und wir wollen, wenn er da ist, Fotos


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Die Asus DCII gibt es doch auch bei Mindfactory. 
2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Er will aber eine mit 4Gb


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Er will aber eine mit 4Gb


 
Wozu bei einem 18 Zoll Monitor?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Er nimmt jetzt doch die andere Konfig


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Asus DCII gibt es doch auch bei Mindfactory.
> 2048MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


 
Leider nur mit 2GB, ich will aber eine mit 4GB, und die gibts nur von EVGA #

€:GeForce war wohl schneller ;D


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



BigSmoke24 schrieb:


> Leider nur mit 2GB, ich will aber eine mit 4GB, und die gibts nur von EVGA


 
Aber wieso?
Was versprichst du dir davon?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Sieh mal was ich hier habe : 4096MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Soll am Montag da sein. Da bin ich neugierig drauf.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ich auch


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Wieso seid ihr denn so neugierig?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Weil die angegebenen liefertermine fast nie stimmen


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Wir können ja Wetten abschließen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Glücksspiele im Forum? Ich bin dabei!


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ne Frage...

Wenn Ich jetzt die komplette Zusammenstellunug bestelle, und davon eine Komponente erst am 9. und eine erst am 10. verfügbar ist, wird die Bestellung dann irgendwie abgelehnt oder wird die dann bearbeitet und erst rausgeschickt wenn alles verfügbar ist?

Und nochwas, ich hatte gestern schon versucht was zu bestellen und hab die bestellung dann auch abgeschlossen, aber das mit dem Kredit da hab ich nicht gemacht und da stand, falls die Bestätigung der Bank innerhalb von 6 Tagen nicht kommt wird die Bestellung storniert, heute möchte ich die Konfig bestellen auch das mit der Bank machen, ist es dann so dass beide Bestellungen bestellt werden oder kann ich dass irgendwie anders machen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Es kommt dann, wenn alles da ist


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



BigSmoke24 schrieb:


> Wenn Ich jetzt die komplette Zusammenstellunug bestelle, und davon eine Komponente erst am 9. und eine erst am 10. verfügbar ist, wird die Bestellung dann irgendwie abgelehnt oder wird die dann bearbeitet und erst rausgeschickt wenn alles verfügbar ist?



Die Sachen werden verschickt wenn alles da ist.



BigSmoke24 schrieb:


> Und nochwas, ich hatte gestern schon versucht was zu bestellen und hab die bestellung dann auch abgeschlossen, aber das mit dem Kredit da hab ich nicht gemacht und da stand, falls die Bestätigung der Bank innerhalb von 6 Tagen nicht kommt wird die Bestellung storniert, heute möchte ich die Konfig bestellen auch das mit der Bank machen, ist es dann so dass beide Bestellungen bestellt werden oder kann ich dass irgendwie anders machen?



Damit kenne ich mich leider nicht aus. Probiere es aus. Wenn es Probleme gibt schreibst du dem Händler eine Mail.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Um ehrlich zu sein (jetzt nicht nur wegen dem HWV-Problem) gefällt mir die Konfig von MF besser, da hab Ich noch OC drin, ne bessere Graka und der Monitor würde mir auch reichen^^

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

ASRock Z77Pro3 Intel Z77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail - Hardware,

Intel Core i5 3570K 4x 3.40GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks

1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 ST31000524AS 32MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA

Komplettsystem Montage & Test -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

BitFenix Shinobi Deutschland Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot/gold

120x120x25 Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12L 800U/m 10.7dB(A) Schwarz

8GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks

4096MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,

18,5" (46,99cm) Asus VH192D D-Sub black LED - Hardware, Notebooks

Was meint ihr??


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Bei dem Monitor würde aber eine AMD 7770 reichen. Da kannst du dir die 4GB GTX 670 sparen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Der Rechner is besser. Aber mit dem Monitor wirst du keinen Spaß haben.....


----------



## Jeanboy (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Die ist auch gut,
aber HDD ist veraltet:

1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Wenn Ich bis jetzt mit 640x480 und hässlichen Texturen ausgekommen bin, dann werd Ich mit dem Monitor auch auskommen^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Dann kannst du dir die 670 aber sparen. Dann reicht auch ne 1Gb 7850 problemlos....


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



BigSmoke24 schrieb:


> Wenn Ich bis jetzt mit 640x480 und hässlichen Texturen ausgekommen bin, dann werd Ich mit dem Monitor auch auskommen^^


 
Verzichte auf OC und nimm den größeren Monitor.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Dazu rate ich auch....


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



BigSmoke24 schrieb:


> Wenn Ich bis jetzt mit 640x480 und hässlichen  Texturen ausgekommen bin, dann werd Ich mit dem Monitor auch  auskommen^^


Mein Beleid und nimm die non OC Konfiguration


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

Bei dem Moni ist die 670 echt totaler Blödsinn.

Sry dass ich das so sagen muss aber ich muss es so sagen.


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ja, dann nimm lieber eine HD7950 und kauf dir den besseren Monitor, wenn du unbedingt OC haben möchtest...


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Radeon und GTA? Schlechte Idee.....


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Was für ein GTA?? Sorry aber bei so vielen Seiten verlier ich den Überblick!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: PC oder Laptop? ca. 1350€*



BigSmoke24 schrieb:


> Spiele wie GTA IV und/oder BF:BC 2/BF3 und/oder MW2/MW3


 Hier


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Radeon und GTA? Schlechte Idee.....


 
GTA läuft doch problemlos mit AMD Karten.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Wie findet ihrs so?

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

BitFenix Shinobi Deutschland Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot/gold

120x120x25 Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12L 800U/m 10.7dB(A) Schwarz

8GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware, Notebooks

4096MB Asus GeForce GTX 670 DirectCU II Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

450 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 Non-Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,

1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA

21,5" (54,61cm) Asus VS228H LED - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Komplettsystem Montage & Test -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center

Ich weiß, Ihr werdet jetzt sagen, dass der Kühler oversized ist, aber auch wenn Ich nicht OCe will Ich nen gescheiten Kühler im System haben und es passt auch ins Budget^^

Also, wie findet ihrs?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Naja... Auf GeForce aber eben deutlich besser


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Pah Seite 1 
Da schau ich doch nicht mehr drauf...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

BigSmoke24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wie findet ihrs so?
> 
> Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von
> 
> ...



RAm mit 1600 MHz
Nimm das E9 480 wenn du KM haben willst.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Naja... Auf GeForce aber eben deutlich besser


 
Eigentlich nicht.
GTA 4 läuft auf inzwischen auf Nvidia und AMD Karten gleich beschissen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Nicht wirklich....


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich....


 
Doch ist so.
Schon mal GTX 680 und AMD 7970 verglichen?
Sieht echt gleich beschissen aus.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ich finde das Game auch *******.
Aber auf der GeForce hast du mehr fps


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Was nun HD7970 mit 3GB oder GTX670 mit 4GB?

Hab diesen Ram hier genommen:

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

So in Ordnung?

KM hilft doch nur dabei, die Kabel ordentlich verlegen zu können, aber da Ich das System nicht selbst zusammenbaue macht das für mich doch keinen Unterschied, oder?

Sonst nochwas was ich ändern sollte?


----------



## Jeanboy (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



ich888 schrieb:


> RAm mit 1600 MHz
> Nimm das E9 480 wenn du KM haben willst.



Bei dem Preis würde ich kein 1600er Ram empfehlen^^


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

BigSmoke24 schrieb:
			
		

> Was nun HD7970 mit 3GB oder GTX670 mit 4GB?
> 
> Hab diesen Ram hier genommen:
> 
> ...



Die Asus 670 ist leiser als jede HD7970.
Dafür ist eine HD7970 günstiger, lässt sich besser übertakten und ist im Mittel gesehen etwas schneller.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich finde das Game auch *******.
> Aber auf der GeForce hast du mehr fps


 
Macht keinen Unterschied da es auf AMD Karten problemlos läuft. Bei GTA 4 brauchst du auch CPU Leistung und RAM Management.
Und da es keine Ingame Kantenglättung gibt ist AMD hier sogar ein kleines Stück mit ihren Kantenglätt-Features überlegen.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Die Asus 670 ist leiser als jede HD7970.
> Dafür ist eine HD7970 günstiger, lässt sich besser übertakten und ist im Mittel gesehen etwas schneller.


 
Lautstärke ist nicht so wichtig, hatte nur Sorgen wegen Gta..

Wie sollte ich mich entscheiden?


Und was jetzt? 1333er RAM oder 1600er?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

RAM is relativ egal.

Und bei der KArte bin ich immer noch für die GeForce


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

BigSmoke24 schrieb:
			
		

> Lautstärke ist nicht so wichtig, hatte nur Sorgen wegen Gta..
> 
> Wie sollte ich mich entscheiden?
> 
> Und was jetzt? 1333er RAM oder 1600er?



Nimm eine HD7970.
Und 1600 MHz RAM.

@GeForce: Warum wohl ????


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Und bei der KArte bin ich immer noch für die GeForce



Er kann ja die GTX 660 Ti nehmen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Nein, bloß nicht


----------



## Jeanboy (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Ich würden den 1333er Ram nehmen... Die 8 Euro Aufpreis wären es mir nicht wert^^


Wobei falls deine Grafikkarte mal kaputt ist, würde 1600er Ram schon was bringen


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Welche 7970 sollte Ich nehmen? Vllt. ein Link? Weil es von einer Marke so viele Modelle gibt -.-


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

BigSmoke24 schrieb:
			
		

> Welche 7970 sollte Ich nehmen? Vllt. ein Link? Weil es von einer Marke so viele Modelle gibt -.-



http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...WindForce-3X-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-.html


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Asus, Gigabyte, (Powercolor PCS+, meien Lieblings-Radeon  ) http://geizhals.de/766792


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Asus, Gigabyte, (Powercolor PCS+, meien Lieblings-Radeon  )



Warum deine Lieblings ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Warum deine Lieblings ?


 Zieh dir die mal rein


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Zieh dir die mal rein



Wegen dem Lüfter/Kühler ?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Wegen dem Lüfter/Kühler ?


 Und wegen den Taktraten


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Warum deine Lieblings ?


 weil sie geil aussieht und teuer ist und hoch taktet


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Genau


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Genau



Die Taktraten sind echt geil.
Aber das kann man auch selbst.
Eine HD7970 von Gigabyte kann das auch.


----------



## BigSmoke24 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Das wäre meine Zusammenstellung:

Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev.A (BW) - Hardware, Notebooks & Software von

LG Electronics GH24NS90 SATA DVD-Brenner schwarz - Hardware, Notebooks

BitFenix Shinobi Deutschland Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz/rot/gold

120x120x25 Scythe Slip Stream SY1225SL12L 800U/m 10.7dB(A) Schwarz

1000GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 ST1000DM003 64MB 3.5" (8.9cm) SATA

Intel Core i5 3450 4x 3.10GHz So.1155 BOX - Hardware, Notebooks & Software

ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP Intel H77 So.1155 Dual Channel DDR3 ATX Retail

Komplettsystem Montage & Test -> Serviceangebote -> Info-Center

3072MB Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16 (Retail)

480 Watt be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM Modular 80+ Gold - Hardware,

8GB Corsair Vengeance LP Black DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,

24" (60,96cm) Asus VS248H D-Sub+DVI black FullHD LED - Hardware,

Wenn Ihr sagt, dass die so in ordnung ist, dann werde Ich sie mir so bestellen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Das is ok


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

Sehr gut.

Jetzt kannste bestellen.
Nach 410 Posts 

Beim MB kannst du sparen: AsRock B75 Pro3


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Die Taktraten sind echt geil.
> Aber das kann man auch selbst.
> Eine HD7970 von Gigabyte kann das auch.


 Mit der PCS+ sind 1300 kein Problem


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der PCS+ sind 1300 kein Problem



Mit einer anderen HD7970 sicher auch nicht


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Mit der PCS+ sind 1300 kein Problem


 aber nur wenn der Chip mitmacht die Kühlung wird auch von anderen karten erreicht


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> aber nur wenn der Chip mitmacht die Kühlung wird auch von anderen karten erreicht



Jeder Chip ist ein Unikat ...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Jeder Chip ist ein Unikat ...


 ..manche schaffen die taktrate manche trotz extrem hoher Spannung nicht


----------



## Adi1 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Jeder Chip ist ein Unikat ...


 
Unsinn, das ist Massenware, wird nur selektiert innerhalb einer bestimmten Bandbreite.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

Adi1 schrieb:
			
		

> Unsinn, das ist Massenware, wird nur selektiert innerhalb einer bestimmten Bandbreite.



Warum lassen sich dann nicht alle Chips gleich hoch Takten ?


----------



## target2804 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Als Massenware würde ich es schon bezeichnen. Allerdings glaube ich, dass die "Bandbreite" zur Selektion keine Rolle spielt. Denn die Chips sind ja für den Normaltakt gebaut und entwickelt. Wie viel OC da bei den einzelnen geht, kann doch wurst sein.


----------



## Adi1 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Es gibt keine Fertigungsstraßen nur für einen Chip, egal ob CPU oder GPU-Chip.
Um den Ausschuss in Grenzen zu halten, werden nun mal die Chips selektiert.


----------



## Ratracer008 (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Jeder Chip ist einzigartig im Übertaktungspotential und dem Normaltakt (minimale Abweichungen), wenn ihr schonmal gesehen habt wie so ein CPU hergestellt wird könnt ihr das verstehen.

Ich hab einen Bekannten der bei Siltronic arbeitet und der hat mir den Herstellungsprozess erklärt.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Warum lassen sich dann nicht alle Chips gleich hoch Takten ?



Die Chips werden aus Wafern hergestellt. Chips aus der Mitte eines Wafers sind i.d.R. besser als Chips am Rand, das hat etwas mit der Belichtung und Schichtabscheidung zu tun, außerdem haben die Wafer eine minimale Wölbung. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass pro CPU oder GPU Hunderte von Millionen Transistoren im Nanometer-Bereich gefertigt werden. So führt schon die kleinste Abweichung dazu, dass sich z.B. ein CPU-Kern schlechter übertakten lässt.

Auch sind bestimmte Chargen besser als andere, so kann man von der Produktionswoche eines Chips Rückschlüsse auf die Güte ziehen. Das liegt daran, dass es technisch nicht möglich ist, dass die Herstellung eines Wafers zu 100% identisch abläuft.

Der Ausschuss ist eh schon relativ hoch, daher werden sowohl bei AMD, Intel und nvidia teildefekte Chips weiter verwurstet, z.B. als GTX 670 ().


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> So führt schon die kleinste Abweichung dazu, dass sich z.B. ein CPU-Kern schlechter übertakten lässt.



Ging es hier nicht um GPU ???


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*



ich888 schrieb:


> Ging es hier nicht um GPU ???



Das trifft auf GPU's genauso zu  Deswegen habe ich ja "z.B." geschrieben.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Das trifft auf GPU's genauso zu  Deswegen habe ich ja "z.B." geschrieben.



Jetzt habe ich's erst gecheckt.


----------



## Softy (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: GamingPC-Zusammenstellung - 1100€*

Das ist schön  Ich hatte den Post ja aber auch noch nachträglich editiert


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (8. Oktober 2012)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist schön  Ich hatte den Post ja aber auch noch nachträglich editiert



Hab ich auch gemerkt


----------

